# 

## kobi033

jestem na etapie wybory tynków, chciałem cementowy z gotowych mieszanek ale powierzchnia jak dla mnie nie nadaje się do bezpośredniego malowania, wykonawca zaproponował mi tynk gipsowy jak w temacie, podobno o twardości i odporności na zarysowania jak tynki c-w i od razu do malowania
miał ktoś z was może już styczność z tym tynkiem?

----------


## novina

Ja również jestem na etapie wyboru tynków wewnętrznych i mój tynkarz bardzo chwali Diamant;a, nie wiem co wybrać czy c-w czy gipsowy diamant? Może ktoś z forumowiczów już ma u siebie diamanta i wypowie się na jego temat?

----------


## jwbrzezinski

Witam,
u mnie właśnie tynkują tym tynkiem i muszę powiedzieć, że naprawdę jest twardy, a ściany głaciutkie jak pupcia niemowlaczka  :wink: 
Cena o 2 zł wyższa niż przy tradycyjnym gipsie (płacę 27 zł /m2).
Pozdrawiam

Jacek

----------


## novina

Jestem po oględzinach na innej budowie tynku Diamant i wywarł na mnie pozytywne wrażenie,  biorę , i za miesiąc mogę pisać dalej gdyż tynkarze wejdą dopiero na początku października.

----------


## Krzysztof21

Jest zdecydowanie bardziej twardy niż tynki gipsowe zwykłe jak Knauf 75L. Cena zbliżona jest już do tynków cemenowo-wapiennych wykonywanych z gotowych mieszanek np.
Kreisel 511, który jest drobnoziarnisty i wykonany starannie wyglada na ścianach rewelacyjnie.

----------


## macut

witam,
czy rzeczywiście Diamant to dobra alternatywa dla tynków cementowo wapiennych?
Szukam tynku, który będzie gładki a przy tym odporny na 'wgniecenia' charakterystyczne dla tynków gipsowych.
czy przystawienie krzesła do ściany otynkowanej diamantem nie powoduje w nim wgnieceń?
czy w taki tynk można wbić gwoździa?

pozdrawiam,
marcin

----------


## Roberrrto

Bardzo dobrą alternatywa dla Knaufa Diamant jest Cekol C-45, gładź gipsowa o  zwiększonej wytrzymałości i przyczepności do podłoża. Ściany są bardzo gładkie, twarde i odporne na urazy, nie żółkną. Gładź ta wymaga jednak wprawy w przygotowaniu i nakładaniu, inaczej może się rozwarstwiać przy szlifowaniu. Trzeba zachowywać proporcje zalecane przez producenta.

----------


## novina

> witam,
> czy rzeczywiście Diamant to dobra alternatywa dla tynków cementowo wapiennych?
> Szukam tynku, który będzie gładki a przy tym odporny na 'wgniecenia' charakterystyczne dla tynków gipsowych.
> czy przystawienie krzesła do ściany otynkowanej diamantem nie powoduje w nim wgnieceń?
> czy w taki tynk można wbić gwoździa?
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> marcin


Tynk Diamant jest  super gładki, jak szkło. Krzesła nie przystawiałem co prawda, ale myślę że wytrzyma, a z gwoździem to nie rozumiem, ja jeszcze nie wbiłem gwoździa na budowie.

----------


## macut

> Tynk Diamant jest  super gładki, jak szkło. Krzesła nie przystawiałem co prawda, ale myślę że wytrzyma, a z gwoździem to nie rozumiem, ja jeszcze nie wbiłem gwoździa na budowie.


gwóźdź - do powieszenia obrazka.
jutro zaczynamy tynkować diamantem, dziękuję za informacje

----------


## kobi033

jestem już po tynkowaniu, powierzchnia bardzo gładka, miejscami jak lustro
jak wyschnie to będę wbijał rzeczonego gwoździa i napiszę jak było

----------


## novina

> jestem już po tynkowaniu, powierzchnia bardzo gładka, miejscami jak lustro
> jak wyschnie to będę wbijał rzeczonego gwoździa i napiszę jak było


Jak tam gwoździe w twojej ścianie?

----------


## michur

Stojąc przed dylematem (jaki tynk?) mam pytania do właścicieli ścian otynkowanych Diamantem:

- czy faktycznie taki wytrzymały i gładki jest ten tynk?
- czy jeszcze w jakiś sposób obrabialiście ściany przed malowanie (szlifowanie)?
- czy moglibyście zamieścić/przesłać na maila jakieś fotki po tynkowaniu?
- czy może ktoś z okolic Krakowa (tak do 50km powiedzmy) chciałby się pochwalić i zaprosić nas na oględziny?  :smile: 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam,
Michał

----------


## 80mariusz80

Podnosze temat i podpinam sie pod post poprzednika. Ci, ktorzy go uzytkuja prosze o wypowiedzi. No i co z tym gwozdziem  :smile:  ? Knauf na karcie produktu podaje ze mozna wbijac gwozdzie. Ktos szafki na tym tynku i porothermach powiesil?

----------


## michur

> Podnosze temat i podpinam sie pod post poprzednika. Ci, ktorzy go uzytkuja prosze o wypowiedzi.


No my już po tynkach i polecam ten materiał - już to zresztą kilka razy uczyniłem tu na forum  :wink:  Co prawda jeszcze u nas jest dość świeży, więc na 100% twardości nie sprawdzę ale gładkość już tak - jest jak pupcia niemowlaczka  :wink:  To na pewno była dobra decyzja. Podam jeszcze może koszty proponowane przez naszego wykonawcę: 

- tynk gipsowy zwykły 22zł/m2 (mamy go na sufitach - tam się Diamanta nie stosuje)
- tynk cementowo-wapienny 24zł/m2 (w naszej opinii wymaga gładzi)
- tynk Diamant 25zł/m2 (do grubości 1.5cm)

Wg. naszego wykonawcy dobrze jeszcze dla pewności przeszlifować ściany, potem tylko grunt i wyrównanie ewentualnych uszczerbków powstałych w międzyczasie (np. podczas robienia wylewek).

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Tynkowałem kilka ścian Knaufem Diamantem dokładnie rok temu(jako wykonawca dostałem paletę materiału do sprawdzenia)

O twardość nie masz się co martwić bo po wyschnięciu będzie jak skała.
Pamiętam,że mieliśmy problemy żeby za pomocą hebla wyrobić narożniki na drugi dzień po tynkowaniu i trzeba było robić to od razu,po prostu był tak twardy.
Ewentualne poprawki jakie dokonywaliśmy odbywały się przy pomocy gładzi,więc według mnie wykonawca powinien przy takim materiale poświęcić więcej czasu na jego prawidłowe wykończenie.

Zaznaczam,że był to materiał testowy i dopiero wchodził na rynek,więc nie wiem czy teraz jego obróbka będzie podobna.

----------


## 001tomek

> Tynkowałem kilka ścian tym materiałem dokładnie rok temu(jako wykonawca dostałem paletę materiału do sprawdzenia)
> 
> O twardość nie masz się co martwić bo po wyschnięciu będzie jak skała,ale z drugiej strony wydaję mi się,że ciężko będzie Ci przeszlifować go przed malowaniem...
> Pamiętam,że mieliśmy problemy żeby za pomocą hebla wyrobić narożniki na drugi dzień po tynkowaniu i trzeba było robić to od razu,po prostu był tak twardy.
> Ewentualne poprawki jakie dokonywaliśmy odbywały się przy pomocy gładzi,więc według mnie wykonawca powinien przy takim materiale poświęcić więcej czasu na jego prawidłowe wykończenie.
> 
> Zaznaczam,że był to materiał testowy i dopiero wchodził na rynek,więc nie wiem czy teraz jego obróbka będzie podobna.


Radosław ma rację jest to młody materiał i nie każdy jest do niego przekonany,ale wiem jedno,że jest mniej odporny na zawilgocenia jak mp75l

----------


## 001tomek

a w ogóle to ryse można zrobić na każdym tynku czy to c-w czy gips,ale gips jest łatwo naprawić

----------


## bartekgr

Potwierdzam, tynk gładki i twardy, jak na gipsowy.
@michur - Diamanta można stosować na suficie, choć pewnie sens mniejszy
Karta techniczna:
http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_produktow/P113.pdf

----------


## xmichal79x

Hej, 
Jak Wasze wrażenie z użytkowania tynków Diamant? faktycznie jest tak odporny na zarysowania / wgniecenia? Też myślę o tym tynku, ale kolega, który chciał go zastosować usłyszał od kilku wykonawców, że go nie polecają bo jest to bardzo niezdrowy materiał, pełen szkodliwej chemii.
Czy słyszeliście coś o tym? Szukłąem w necie, ale nic nie znalazłem, więc wydaje mi się , że poprostu wykonawca nie miał wcześniej doczynienia z tym materiałem i nie chciał go kłaść, ale może się myle?
No i jak z wilgocią, nie ma problemów?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Hej, 
> Jak Wasze wrażenie z użytkowania tynków Diamant? faktycznie jest tak odporny na zarysowania / wgniecenia? Też myślę o tym tynku, ale kolega, który chciał go zastosować usłyszał od kilku wykonawców, że go nie polecają bo jest to bardzo niezdrowy materiał, pełen szkodliwej chemii.
> Czy słyszeliście coś o tym? Szukłąem w necie, ale nic nie znalazłem, więc wydaje mi się , że poprostu wykonawca nie miał wcześniej doczynienia z tym materiałem i nie chciał go kłaść, ale może się myle?
> No i jak z wilgocią, nie ma problemów?


Już czasami brak mi słów na opinie tego typu...

Wszystkie produkty Knaufa i zresztą innych firm również posiadają atesty higieniczne i wszystkie inne możliwe 

np to o czym pisałeś: http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/atesty_PZH/Tynki/atest%20PZH_MP75%20SL_MP75%20Diamant.pdf


A z wilgocią to jak będziesz miał wilgoć to będziesz miał wilgoć i żaden tynk nic tu nie zmieni ale odpowiednia wentylacja pomieszczeń jak najbardziej.

----------


## michur

> Hej, 
> Jak Wasze wrażenie z użytkowania tynków Diamant? faktycznie jest tak odporny na zarysowania / wgniecenia? Też myślę o tym tynku, ale kolega, który chciał go zastosować usłyszał od kilku wykonawców, że go nie polecają bo jest to bardzo niezdrowy materiał, pełen szkodliwej chemii.
> Czy słyszeliście coś o tym? Szukłąem w necie, ale nic nie znalazłem, więc wydaje mi się , że poprostu wykonawca nie miał wcześniej doczynienia z tym materiałem i nie chciał go kłaść, ale może się myle?
> No i jak z wilgocią, nie ma problemów?


My nie żałujemy decyzji o wybraniu tego tynku. Jest na pewno odporniejszy od zwykłego gipsowego (mam na sufitach dla porównania) i wygląda o niebo lepiej od gołego cementowo-wapiennego.
Co do wilgoci - nie zauważyłem natomiast jakichś magicznych właściwości utrzymywania dobrego mikroklimatu. Przy całodobowym ogrzewaniu w domu jest sucho jak pieprz - higrometr pokazał 18%... Musimy zacząć nawilżać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Hej, 
> Jak Wasze wrażenie z użytkowania tynków Diamant?


Wrażenia jak najbardziej pozytywne,twardy jak kamień  :wink: 
Zrobiony na lustro,nie wymaga gładzi.

----------


## waldo7

My również jesteśmy zadowoleni, zaoszczędziliśmy na szpachlowaniu bo wystarczyło przeszlifowac ale wykonawcy od wykończeniówki stawali na głowie aby nakładac gładź....koniec końców sami z żoną szlifowaliśmy i efekt jest zadowalający. W garażu mam tynki cementowe i żałuję bo diamant tam również byłby lepszym rozwiązaniem. Jedyna rada to dobry i sprawdzony wykonawca który ma już doświadczenie z tym materiałem bo warto aby było zrobione dobrze.

----------


## heine84

już nic...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Witam, szukam opinii o tym tynku 
> Jak narazie same pozytywne. Może się coś zmieniło od waszego tynkowania?
>  Jak wyszło malowanie na tym tynku? Czy nie było problemów z trzymaniem/malowaniem farby?
> Uszkodzenia, czy poprawki wykonane później gipsem nie są widoczne?
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> PS. Szukam również wykonawcy....


A co się niby miało zmienić?

Tynkujesz po wyschnięciu szlifujesz na koniec jakaś farba i na tym koniec. Poprawki gipsem nie są widoczne.

----------


## michur

> Witam, szukam opinii o tym tynku 
> Jak narazie same pozytywne. Może się coś zmieniło od waszego tynkowania?
>  Jak wyszło malowanie na tym tynku? Czy nie było problemów z trzymaniem/malowaniem farby?
> Uszkodzenia, czy poprawki wykonane później gipsem nie są widoczne?
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> PS. Szukam również wykonawcy....


Podtrzymuję swoją pozytywną opinię. 

Z malowanie nie było problemów ale wiadomo - gruntowanie potrzebne.
Poprawki raczej są widoczne. Lepiej robić je tym samym materiałem - zminimalizuje się w ten sposób różnice ziarna.

PS. wczoraj wbijałem gwoździki w celu powieszenia lekkich obrazków - poszło gładko. Przy tynkach cem-wap. pewnie musiałbym wiercić.

----------


## DZIKU_7

kurka, byłem przekonany już do tynków cementowo wapiennych ale wizja zaoszczędzenia na szpachlowaniu prawie 750m2 coraz bardziej przekonuje mnie za Diamantem z Knaufa...!
Moze się jeszcze ktoś wypowie czy dobrze zrobię jak sie na niego zdecyduje ..
dzieki

----------


## EWBUD

> kurka, byłem przekonany już do tynków cementowo wapiennych ale wizja zaoszczędzenia na szpachlowaniu prawie 750m2 coraz bardziej przekonuje mnie za Diamantem z Knaufa...!
> Moze się jeszcze ktoś wypowie czy dobrze zrobię jak sie na niego zdecyduje ..
> dzieki


Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta:
chcesz mieć "szybę na ścianie" ? rób diamanta.
Chcesz mieć lekka fakturę i twardszy tynk? rób cem - wap. z gotowej mieszanki.
Chcesz mieć "zdrowo" i "szybę" ?  rób cem.  - wap. + głądź.

----------


## zygii

> kurka, byłem przekonany już do tynków cementowo wapiennych ale wizja zaoszczędzenia na szpachlowaniu prawie 750m2 coraz bardziej przekonuje mnie za Diamantem z Knaufa...!
> Moze się jeszcze ktoś wypowie czy dobrze zrobię jak sie na niego zdecyduje ..
> dzieki


Mam u siebie "diamanta" i nie chce znac innych tynkow ....zero gladzi, dodatkowych kosztow ....jak dla mnie mistrzostwo swiata ... :smile: 
Wystarczy dobra sprawdzona ekipa.....(przy tym rodzaju tynku to szczegolnie wazne ).

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Chcesz mieć "zdrowo"


Daj spokój z takimi hasłami  :smile:

----------


## DZIKU_7

Ekipie która ma robić tynki wew. wspomniałem o diamancie ze go chce i czy kiedykolwiek miała z nim styczność.
W odpowiedzi usłyszałem ze to prawie jak gips i trudności nie będzie chociaż nie mieli z nim do czynienia. 
Brygada sprawdzona na tynkach cementowo wapiennych.... Jak myślicie, mogą coś schrzanić ??
aaaa i dodali ze to pewnie niewiele lepsze niz gips i na pewno cementowo wapienne są pewniejsze:/

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Ekipie która ma robić tynki wew. wspomniałem o diamancie ze go chce i czy kiedykolwiek miała z nim styczność.
> W odpowiedzi usłyszałem ze to prawie jak gips i trudności nie będzie chociaż nie mieli z nim do czynienia. 
> Brygada sprawdzona na tynkach cementowo wapiennych.... Jak myślicie, mogą coś schrzanić ??
> aaaa i dodali ze to pewnie niewiele lepsze niz gips i na pewno cementowo wapienne są pewniejsze:/


Nigdy nie mieli z nim styczności ale już są pewni, że jest gorszy od c-w.... dobre :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> aaaa i dodali ze to pewnie niewiele lepsze niz gips i na pewno cementowo wapienne są pewniejsze:/


Mam diamanta,także jestem pewien,że po tynkowaniu ekipa zmieni zdanie.
Diamant pod względem wytrzymałosciowym jest wg mnie twardszy niż c-w przy zachowaniu innej zalety gipsu czyli lustro bez gładzi  :smile:

----------


## DZIKU_7

Dzięki za pomoc. a diamanta można po położeniu przeszlifować , czy trzeba założyć na niego jeszcze warstwę szpachli??
Jeszcze mam pytanie- czy obowiązkowo należy gruntować KNAUF Grundiermittel ? Sciany mam z maxa

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dzięki za pomoc. a diamanta można po położeniu przeszlifować , czy trzeba założyć na niego jeszcze warstwę szpachli??
> Jeszcze mam pytanie- czy obowiązkowo należy gruntować KNAUF Grundiermittel ? Sciany mam z maxa








Niestety było to nagrywane aparatem więc jakość filmiku jest kiepska ale ogólnie wszyscy zainteresowani powinni wiedzieć o co chodzi.  :smile: 

Bezpośredni link do filmu na yt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0iZ43L3OrU

----------


## DZIKU_7

dzieki za linka.
a co z gruntowaniem przed tynkowaniem- obowiązkowe??

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> dzieki za linka.
> a co z gruntowaniem przed tynkowaniem- obowiązkowe??


Nie ma tynkowania bez gruntowania :smile: 

Grunt musi być i najlepiej jak jest rozpylony jakąś pompką.

----------


## DZIKU_7

hmm, może opryskiwacz ogrodowy???aaaa, niech o to się już wykonawca martwi.
Czy muszą być ściany idealnie wyschnięte do tynków??? powiem szczerze że trochę mi zalało ściany miedzy jednym a drugim stropem w październiku ubiegłego roku i gdzieniegdzie są jeszcze ciemniejsze maxy,szczególnie w rogach..:/
Aha, instalację wodną  jak i wylewki będę robić po tynkach , czym lepiej zarabiać późniejsze zaprawki- gipsem czy tez diamand??

----------


## DZIKU_7

ma ktoś jeszcze doświadczenie z diamantem?
może się wypowie i ostatecznie mnie przekona :]

----------


## radmag87

wita, 
ma ktoś namiar na sprawdzoną ekipę do tych tynków? woj mazowieckie

----------


## ve*l

Pytanie trochę z innej beczki:

Będę robił tynki Diamant i rozmawiałem z ekipą odnośnie robocizny za m2. 

Poinformowali mnie że okien i drzwi się nie odlicza od powierzchni do zapłaty. Czy to normalne?

Okna rozumiem, bo robią od razu wnęki, ale drzwi? Zakładając otwory drzwiowe z dwóch stron to wychodzi 60m2 dodatkowej robocizny.

Nigdy tego nie zlecałem więc chciałbym wiedzieć czy to normalne przy tynkach maszynowych.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Pytanie trochę z innej beczki:
> 
> Będę robił tynki Diamant i rozmawiałem z ekipą odnośnie robocizny za m2. 
> 
> Poinformowali mnie że okien i drzwi się nie odlicza od powierzchni do zapłaty. Czy to normalne?
> 
> Okna rozumiem, bo robią od razu wnęki, ale drzwi? Zakładając otwory drzwiowe z dwóch stron to wychodzi 60m2 dodatkowej robocizny.
> 
> Nigdy tego nie zlecałem więc chciałbym wiedzieć czy to normalne przy tynkach maszynowych.


Jeśli osadzają listwy narożnikowe to ok, jeśli deski to nie. Na pewno na tym nie stracisz jeśli osadzą listwy bo na pewno zrobią to lepiej niż przy deskach i zaoszczędzisz podczas montażu drzwi.

Zamiast Diamanta zrób Dolinę Nidy Zeta, która jest moim zdaniem w tej chwili najlepszym materiałem utwardzanym.

----------


## misiupl

> Zamiast Diamanta zrób Dolinę Nidy Zeta, która jest moim zdaniem w tej chwili najlepszym materiałem utwardzanym.


Mógłby Pan napisać nt temat coś więcej.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Mógłby Pan napisać nt temat coś więcej.


Jasne że mógłbym :smile: 

Zeta to w miarę nowy materiał i Dolina Nidy jeszcze dużo go nie sprzedaje, dzięki temu jego jakość jest bardzo dobra (kontrola jakości w fabryce wyłapie złe partie lub zależy im na rozpowszechnieniu go i nie żałują dobrych i drogich składników) z Diamantem niestety jest różnie i to już nie jest to co kiedyś.

Poza tym Zeta wiąże dłużej od diamanta o ok 1,5 godziny dzięki temu istnieje mniejsze ryzyko pojawienia się pęknięć skurczowych.

Cenowo wychodzi  prawie to samo co z diamantem ( zeta odrobinę droższa) ale już słyszałem zapowiedzi o podwyżkach...

Materiał jest bardziej plastyczny i bez problemu można go nakładać na sufity.

Ogólnie bardzo polecam na tę chwilę, jeśli się coś zmieni to dam znać.

----------


## misiupl

> Jasne że mógłbym


dzięki !
w środę zaczynają tynkować Zetą  :smile:

----------


## smiechu30

> dzięki !
> w środę zaczynają tynkować Zetą


Witam jestem ciekaw czy jest pan zadowolony  z wyboru Zety , oraz czy ma pan już wstawione okna czy lepiej poczekać i wstawić po tynkach ?
Czy Zete też na sufity pan dawał i czy się nadaje do łazienki ?

----------


## misiupl

Witam,
tynki się kładą  :smile:  tzn są kładzione.
W garażu w bryle, w kotłownio-pralni i łazience głównej będą tynki cementowo-wapienne (Nida lekka). Wykonawca mówił, że raczej cały dom zrobiłby w tym twardym gipsie. Ja jednak się lekko uparłem  :smile:  
W garażu dwie ściany i sufit będzie ocieplany i na wierzchu klej do styro na białym cemencie więc faktura będzie trochę podobna do c-w.

Tynk wygląda fajnie i już po kilku dniach jest bardzo twardy. Co do porowatości powierzchni to nie wszędzie jest 'lustro', są miejsca gdzie widać uziarnienie (kolor biały z pieprzem) , ale po kilkukrotnym moczeniu tynków i przecieraniu są niemal niewyczuwalne.
Oczywiście stanęło na Dolina Nidy Zeta.

ps. potwierdzają opinie, że mają więcej czasu na jego obróbkę niż przy Kanufie Diamant

ps 2.okna wstawione przed tynkami, przykryte folią bąbelkową, listwy APU i folia malarska.

----------


## smiechu30

> Witam,
> tynki się kładą  tzn są kładzione.
> W garażu w bryle, w kotłownio-pralni i łazience głównej będą tynki cementowo-wapienne (Nida lekka). Wykonawca mówił, że raczej cały dom zrobiłby w tym twardym gipsie. Ja jednak się lekko uparłem  
> W garażu dwie ściany i sufit będzie ocieplany i na wierzchu klej do styro na białym cemencie więc faktura będzie trochę podobna do c-w.
> 
> Tynk wygląda fajnie i już po kilku dniach jest bardzo twardy. Co do porowatości powierzchni to nie wszędzie jest 'lustro', są miejsca gdzie widać uziarnienie (kolor biały z pieprzem) , ale po kilkukrotnym moczeniu tynków i przecieraniu są niemal niewyczuwalne.
> Oczywiście stanęło na Dolina Nidy Zeta.
> 
> ps. potwierdzają opinie, że mają więcej czasu na jego obróbkę niż przy Kanufie Diamant
> ...




Dziękuję za szybka odpowiedź .
Cały czas się zastanawiam nad wyborem tynku gipsowy czy tradycyjny i raczej skłaniam się ku pierwszemu .Chciałbym już później nie robić gładzi tylko od razu pomalować .Wiem że dużo zależy od wykonawcy takiego tynku , może ktoś z forum ma sprawdzoną ekipę 
z województwa łódzkiego ? Czyli reasumując jest pan zadowolony z wyboru , będzie pan go od razu malował czy jednak nakładał gładź ?

----------


## misiupl

> Dziękuję za szybka odpowiedź .
> Cały czas się zastanawiam nad wyborem tynku gipsowy czy tradycyjny i raczej skłaniam się ku pierwszemu .Chciałbym już później nie robić gładzi tylko od razu pomalować .Wiem że dużo zależy od wykonawcy takiego tynku , może ktoś z forum ma sprawdzoną ekipę 
> z województwa łódzkiego ? Czyli reasumując jest pan zadowolony z wyboru , będzie pan go od razu malował czy jednak nakładał gładź ?


będzie do razu malowany, bez gładzi, gładź jest zbędna - opinia moja, hydraulika i innych osób oglądających

----------


## anatak

dobrze, że pojawiła się konkurencja dla Diamanta, Knauf bardziej powalczy nad jakością, bo rzeczywiście różne partie się trafiają




> Jasne że mógłbym
> 
> Zeta to w miarę nowy materiał i Dolina Nidy jeszcze dużo go nie sprzedaje, dzięki temu jego jakość jest bardzo dobra (kontrola jakości w fabryce wyłapie złe partie lub zależy im na rozpowszechnieniu go i nie żałują dobrych i drogich składników) z Diamantem niestety jest różnie i to już nie jest to co kiedyś.
> 
> Poza tym Zeta wiąże dłużej od diamanta o ok 1,5 godziny dzięki temu istnieje mniejsze ryzyko pojawienia się pęknięć skurczowych.
> 
> Cenowo wychodzi  prawie to samo co z diamantem ( zeta odrobinę droższa) ale już słyszałem zapowiedzi o podwyżkach...
> 
> Materiał jest bardziej plastyczny i bez problemu można go nakładać na sufity.
> ...

----------


## surgi22

Zawsze dobrze mieć alternatywę.

----------


## miuzziker

Czy ten tynk gipsowy diamond można nakładać ręcznie lub jest jakiś inny tynk gipsowy o podobnej twardości, który można nakładać ręcznie?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Czy ten tynk gipsowy diamond można nakładać ręcznie lub jest jakiś inny tynk gipsowy o podobnej twardości, który można nakładać ręcznie?


Można ale nie polecam bo zamieszany mikserkiem jest ciężki w nakładaniu. Goldband będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem i do tego jest tak samo twardy.

----------


## anna605

Witam wszystkich! 

Posiadam tynk Diamanta Knaufa od 2 miesiecy, i powiem szczerze że jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona. Jest naprawdę bardzo twardy i przede wszystkim gładki, dużo gładszy niż zwykły gips. W domu mam 3 rodzaje tynków: w piwnicy cementowo-wapienny (też fajny, ze strukturą piaskową), na sufitach zwykły gips, a na wszystkich ścianach Diamant. 
Nie wiem jak będzie się sprawował tynk jak zamieszkamy w naszym domku, ale myślę że dokonałam najlepszego wyboru. Robiłam juz kilka testów na odporność uderzeniową - i jest ok.

Jeśli chodzi o cenę to ja płaciłam robociznę z materiałem od m2 i kosztowało mnie to 25 zł za m2. 

Pozdrawiam i polecam niezdecydowanym.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam wszystkich! 
> 
> Posiadam tynk Diamanta Knaufa od 2 miesiecy, i powiem szczerze że jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona. Jest naprawdę bardzo twardy i przede wszystkim gładki, dużo gładszy niż zwykły gips. W domu mam 3 rodzaje tynków: w piwnicy cementowo-wapienny (też fajny, ze strukturą piaskową), na sufitach zwykły gips, a na wszystkich ścianach Diamant. 
> Nie wiem jak będzie się sprawował tynk jak zamieszkamy w naszym domku, ale myślę że dokonałam najlepszego wyboru. Robiłam juz kilka testów na odporność uderzeniową - i jest ok.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o cenę to ja płaciłam robociznę z materiałem od m2 i kosztowało mnie to 25 zł za m2. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i polecam niezdecydowanym.


ja tez zdecydowalem sie na diamanta, ogladalem kilka budow gdzie robil ten gosc co u mnie i wychodzi lustro. cena za metr zwyklego to 24 diamanta 26, mi zrobil diamanta po 25 ze wzgledu na duza ilosc tynkow i latwiejsza robite bo sufit bedzie z plyt gk. okien mi nie odlicz od powierzchni ale drzwi juz tak

----------


## Hopek

a można prosić na terenie woj. mazowieckiego o jakiś kontakt do ekipy od Knaufa Diamant albo od Nidy Zeta, mam dużą powierzchnię do otynkowania, dom 240 m2 ze ścianą kolankową 180 cm

----------


## sztylet

Mój tynkarz nieustannie mnie przekonuje żeby pomimo tynków  z Diananta robić głądź spachlową - według niego musi być bo bedzie źle wyglądało...
W sumie zdarzają się nierówności ale może jakoś uda się to zetrzeć ? czym się ściera i jak to się robi??

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Mój tynkarz nieustannie mnie przekonuje żeby pomimo tynków  z Diananta robić głądź spachlową - według niego musi być bo bedzie źle wyglądało...
> W sumie zdarzają się nierówności ale może jakoś uda się to zetrzeć ? czym się ściera i jak to się robi??


Tak się to robi: 



Papier lub siatka ścierna 180 lub 150.

----------


## gosiasad

> a można prosić na terenie woj. mazowieckiego o jakiś kontakt do ekipy od Knaufa Diamant albo od Nidy Zeta, mam dużą powierzchnię do otynkowania, dom 240 m2 ze ścianą kolankową 180 cm


Pan Tomek (Anatak) Jest na białej liście. Też się dopisałam do listy zadowolonych inwestorów  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> Pan Tomek (Anatak) Jest na białej liście. Też się dopisałam do listy zadowolonych inwestorów


dziękujemy bardzo za pamięć  :smile:  pozdrawiamy Sadową  :smile:

----------


## michur

Odkopuję trochę ten temat ale po początkowych zachwytach tym tynkiem teraz już go tak jednoznacznie nie oceniam. A to za sprawą ogromnej ilości pęknięć, które zaczęły się pojawiać po 2 latach mieszkania. Obecnie nie mam już chyba ściany wolnej od rys. Zrozumiałbym gdyby one pojawiały się tylko w miejscach szczególnie wrażliwych, jak łączenie: betonowy strop - ceramiczna ściana. Ale w moim przypadku pojawiają się w miejscach zupełnie nielogicznych, np. na środku jednorodnej pod względem materiału ściany. Są też takie przypadki gdzie tynk ostukany wydaje "pusty" dźwięk - trzyma się chyba na słowo honoru... 
Szpary powiększają się z czasem. Sytuacja się nasila zimą, gdy jest w domu bardziej sucho (staramy się nie spaść poniżej 40-45% wilgotności)
Wygląda na to, że przydałoby się całość skuć i położyć od nowa  :sad:  Nie wiem, może wina wykonania? Na budowie był podczas prac przedstawiciel Knaufa i do niczego się nie przyczepił.

No i mam pytanie do użytkowników tego materiału: czy zauważyliście jakieś nadmierne spękania? Czy po kilku latach użytkowania nadal wszystko jest ok?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Odkopuję trochę ten temat ale po początkowych zachwytach tym tynkiem teraz już go tak jednoznacznie nie oceniam. A to za sprawą ogromnej ilości pęknięć, które zaczęły się pojawiać po 2 latach mieszkania. Obecnie nie mam już chyba ściany wolnej od rys. Zrozumiałbym gdyby one pojawiały się tylko w miejscach szczególnie wrażliwych, jak łączenie: betonowy strop - ceramiczna ściana. Ale w moim przypadku pojawiają się w miejscach zupełnie nielogicznych, np. na środku jednorodnej pod względem materiału ściany. Są też takie przypadki gdzie tynk ostukany wydaje "pusty" dźwięk - trzyma się chyba na słowo honoru... 
> Szpary powiększają się z czasem. Sytuacja się nasila zimą, gdy jest w domu bardziej sucho (staramy się nie spaść poniżej 40-45% wilgotności)
> Wygląda na to, że przydałoby się całość skuć i położyć od nowa  Nie wiem, może wina wykonania? Na budowie był podczas prac przedstawiciel Knaufa i do niczego się nie przyczepił.
> 
> No i mam pytanie do użytkowników tego materiału: czy zauważyliście jakieś nadmierne spękania? Czy po kilku latach użytkowania nadal wszystko jest ok?


Ja mam diamanta 1,5 roku i zadnych problemow nie ma. A miales sciany dobrze zagruntowane?

----------


## michur

> Ja mam diamanta 1,5 roku i zadnych problemow nie ma. A miales sciany dobrze zagruntowane?


Po 1.5 roku też miałem ok jeśli dobrze pamiętam  :wink:  Sytuacja mocno się pogorszyła w ciągu ostatniego roku (4 rok użytkowania domu).

Ściany były gruntowane. Chyba natryskowo.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Po 1.5 roku też miałem ok jeśli dobrze pamiętam  Sytuacja mocno się pogorszyła w ciągu ostatniego roku (4 rok użytkowania domu).
> 
> Ściany były gruntowane. Chyba natryskowo.


Bez odkrywki nic nie wymyślisz...

Odkuj w miejscu pęknięcia trochę tynku i wszystko będziesz wiedział. Jeżeli jest położony jednowarstwowo i nie pod nim drugiej warstwy gipsu to przyczyną może być osiadanie budynku.

Mam diamanta 3 lata i ani jednej ryski...

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Czy jest ktoś w stanie polecić dobrą ekipę od tego tynku w Trójmieście? Niestety przegapiłem termin u Pana Krasowskiego. Mam ofertę od Kamila D. z Łęczyc- miał ktoś doczynienia z tą firmą?

----------


## rocky70

> Czy jest ktoś w stanie polecić dobrą ekipę od tego tynku w Trójmieście? Niestety przegapiłem termin u Pana Krasowskiego. Mam ofertę od Kamila D. z Łęczyc- miał ktoś doczynienia z tą firmą?


czy mógłby ktoś polecić wykonawcę do diamanta w Szczecinie?
z góry dziękuję

----------


## dropsec

Podepnę się do tematu, czy ktoś ma sprawdzonego wykonawcę na Diamancie ze śląska? Mój obecny wykonawca zapewnia mnie że mimo że zrobi to solidnie to jeszcze muszę nałożyć masę szpachlową do malowania... W ocenie wielu forumowiczów nie ma takiej potrzeby.

----------


## darianus

> Po 1.5 roku też miałem ok jeśli dobrze pamiętam  Sytuacja mocno się pogorszyła w ciągu ostatniego roku (4 rok użytkowania domu).
> 
> Ściany były gruntowane. Chyba natryskowo.


O  jakiej porze roku robione były tynki? Może przyszły duże mrozy jak tynki były mokre i odpażyło

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> O  jakiej porze roku robione były tynki? Może przyszły duże mrozy jak tynki były mokre i odpażyło


To były tynki gipsowe a nie c-w więc nic nie odparzyło, nawet jak by były mokre i przy dużym mrozie nic by się nie stało.

----------


## Rom33

I jak z tymi pęknięciami? To sporadyczne przypadki czy taka natura tego tynku?
Jestem przed wyborem tynków i bardzo zainteresował mnie Diamant.
Czy ktoś kto ma już kilka lat te tynki mógłby potwierdzić lub rozwiać wątpliwości?

----------


## Arturo72

> I jak z tymi pęknięciami? To sporadyczne przypadki czy taka natura tego tynku?
> Jestem przed wyborem tynków i bardzo zainteresował mnie Diamant.
> Czy ktoś kto ma już kilka lat te tynki mógłby potwierdzić lub rozwiać wątpliwości?


mam diamanta od 3 lat,zero pęknieć,zero narzekań.
Dla mnie w dalszym ciągu rewelka.

I teraz producentowi Diamanta podam konto do wpłaty za ten wpis 10000zł  :big grin:

----------


## Rom33

A może ktoś polecić dobrą ekipę od Diamant-a ze śląska, okolice Żor, Pszczyny, Jastrzębia, Cieszyna?

----------


## Arturo72

> A może ktoś polecić dobrą ekipę od Diamant-a ze śląska, okolice Żor, Pszczyny, Jastrzębia, Cieszyna?


U mnie pod Gliwicami na diamancie robiła firma spod Nowego Sącza  :wink: 
Polecam zdecydowanie bo mega firma jeśli chodzi o zadowolenie.
Namiary gdzieś straciłem ale nazwa firmy to Lizon-tynki a nr.zaczynał się od 5... z tego co kojarzę,na necie może będzie  :wink: 

I następne 10 klocków  :wink:

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowny Panie,
polecam skonsultować opisane problemy z producentem tynku. Jeśli chodzi o prace naprawcze, to  luźne fragmenty ścian oraz tak zwane „puste” miejsca trzeba odkuć, a następnie dokładnie oczyścić. Następnym krokiem jest zagruntowanie powierzchni i uzupełnienie ubytków. Może Pan wykorzystać grunt głęboko penetrujący  ACRYL-PUTZ® GP 41. Do uzupełnienia ubytków może Pan skorzystać z masy ACRYL-PUTZ® MS 30. Jeżeli liczba pęknięć jest bardzo duża, to konieczne będzie nałożenie siatki oraz ponowne wykonanie gładzi. Wyżej wymienioną gładź można bezproblemowo położyć na całą ścianę. Pozostawienie tynku w obecnej sytuacji najprawdopodobniej będzie skutkować dalszym występowaniem pęknięć, a nawet odpadnięciem tynku.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------


## justo

Może jest ktoś kto mieszka z tym tynkiem dłużej i mógłby się wypowiedzieć. Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru - gipsowy diamant, lub tradycyjny. Ale po tutejszych wpisach o pękaniu u rysach nabrałam obaw czy w ogóle warto robić diamant....Poradzicie coś?

----------


## fotohobby

Jak Ci ekipa spieprzy, to każdy popęka. 
Poszukaj tematów o pękajacych tynkach cw....

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Tynk gipsowy sam od siebie nigdy nie popęka. Opisany wyżej przypadek pęknięć nad którym wszyscy panikują dotyczyć może tylko 1. pracy budynku 2. nakładaniu tynku w dwóch warstwach czego robić nie można i większość wykonawców o tym wie.

Mam diamanta 3 lata i ani jednej ryski.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Tynk gipsowy sam od siebie nigdy nie popęka. Opisany wyżej przypadek pęknięć nad którym wszyscy panikują dotyczyć może tylko 1. pracy budynku 2. nakładaniu tynku w dwóch warstwach czego robić nie można i większość wykonawców o tym wie.
> 
> Mam diamanta 3 lata i ani jednej ryski.


tyle,że gipsowy uszkodzisz glupia szczotka bo jest miekki w porownaniu do cw ale ogolnie masz racje wszystko zalezy od wykonawcow bo obydwa mozna spierniczyc niemilosiernie

----------


## fotohobby

Diamanta raczej szczotką nie uszkodzisz...

----------


## Arturo72

> tyle,że gipsowy uszkodzisz glupia szczotka bo jest miekki w porownaniu do cw


Mylisz się,diamant to nie jest zwykły tynk gipsowy i jego uszkodzić szczotką nie ma szans,młotkiem prędzej.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Diamanta raczej szczotką nie uszkodzisz...





> Mylisz się,diamant to nie jest zwykły tynk gipsowy i jego uszkodzić szczotką nie ma szans,młotkiem prędzej.


zapomniałem cudzysłowów - szczotka to był przykład. Ja mam w mieszkaniu diamanta i moje dzieci pomasakrowały ściany (a to jedno a to drugie czymś uderzy) dlatego planuję cw bo gips zawsze pozostanie gipsem nawet ten twardy

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> zapomniałem cudzysłowów - szczotka to był przykład. Ja mam w mieszkaniu diamanta i moje dzieci pomasakrowały ściany (a to jedno a to drugie czymś uderzy) dlatego planuję cw bo gips zawsze pozostanie gipsem nawet ten twardy


No jasne... diamant w mieszkaniu...
Ktoś cię chyba trochę oszukał bo na developerce nie kładzie się takich tynków....
Diamant i zeta są tak samo twarde jak c-w więc jeśli Twoje dzieci zmasakrowały by je to i zniszczą c-w.

----------


## .:Paco:.

nikt mnie nie oszukał - jest to mieszkanie w domu na parterze (taki typowy ceglasty jak to kiedyś robiono tyle,ze na gorze rozbudowany z osobnym wejściem i mieszka kto inny) i ja kiedyś robiłem remont generalny także wiem co jest. Tez ufałem,że diamant mocny teraz już wiem,że nie...tak jest twardszy od innych ale to niestety nadal gips.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Tynkuję wiele i c-w i diamantem i kułem w obu tych materiałach i twardość jest na podobnym poziomie. Jeżeli w dniu tynkowania nie posprzątasz z podłogi diamanta to później ciężko go zeskrobać. coś musi być u Ciebie nie tak.

Twardość diamanta i zety jest zupełnie wystarczająca do codziennego użytku a najważniejsze że jest na tyle twardy, że można go wyszlifować. Masz porysowane ściany przez dzieci? 30 minut zajmie Ci naprawa tego za pomocą gładzi ale Ty wolisz marudzić że to tynk jest za słaby...

Zrobisz c-w w nowym domu i co nie nałożysz gładzi żeby był twardy?? no bo przecież gładź to też gips i też będzie za miękka. Pomyśl jak takie ściany bez gładzi będą wyglądały i jak zrobisz zaprawki jeśli Twoje dzieci zniszczą i taki tynk...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Tynkuję wiele i c-w i diamantem i kułem w obu tych materiałach i twardość jest na podobnym poziomie. Jeżeli w dniu tynkowania nie posprzątasz z podłogi diamanta to później ciężko go zeskrobać. coś musi być u Ciebie nie tak.
> 
> Twardość diamanta i zety jest zupełnie wystarczająca do codziennego użytku a najważniejsze że jest na tyle twardy, że można go wyszlifować. Masz porysowane ściany przez dzieci? 30 minut zajmie Ci naprawa tego za pomocą gładzi ale Ty wolisz marudzić że to tynk jest za słaby...
> 
> Zrobisz c-w w nowym domu i co nie nałożysz gładzi żeby był twardy?? no bo przecież gładź to też gips i też będzie za miękka. Pomyśl jak takie ściany bez gładzi będą wyglądały i jak zrobisz zaprawki jeśli Twoje dzieci zniszczą i taki tynk...


Weź trochę na luz. Ja nie marudzę, to jest forum i po prostu mówię aby wszyscy nie popadali w "hura optymizm diamant" bo to nie jest takie oh ah i lepiej jak każdy sam gdzieś wcześniej zobaczy. Zapomniałeś o malowaniu - ja wiem jak to naprawić ale nie zamierzam się bawić mając też jedno niespełna roczne dziecko ( nie mówiąc o brak czasu) - mój wybór.

Myślę o przytartym pod malowanie c-w tynkach - widziałem jak to wygląda i żonie pasuje, także tak bez gładzi. Kolejna sprawa to w tynki gipsowe wilgoć grzyb wchodzi jak w masło, w c-w już nie (może tutaj trochę przesadzam) ale miałem w obecnym domu z tym problem - stąd był generalny remont.

----------


## jacentyy

> Tynkuję wiele i c-w i diamantem i ......Zrobisz c-w w nowym domu i co nie nałożysz gładzi żeby był twardy?? no bo przecież gładź to też gips i też będzie za miękka. Pomyśl jak takie ściany bez gładzi będą wyglądały i jak zrobisz zaprawki jeśli Twoje dzieci zniszczą i taki tynk...


Ty chyba nigdy nie robiłeś tynków cw pod malowanie , a nawet jak ktoś nie umie zrobić tynku cw pod malowanie to są jeszcze gładzie cementowe...

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Weź trochę na luz. Ja nie marudzę, to jest forum i po prostu mówię aby wszyscy nie popadali w "hura optymizm diamant" bo to nie jest takie oh ah i lepiej jak każdy sam gdzieś wcześniej zobaczy. Zapomniałeś o malowaniu - ja wiem jak to naprawić ale nie zamierzam się bawić mając też jedno niespełna roczne dziecko ( nie mówiąc o brak czasu) - mój wybór.
> 
> Myślę o przytartym pod malowanie c-w tynkach - widziałem jak to wygląda i żonie pasuje, także tak bez gładzi. Kolejna sprawa to w tynki gipsowe wilgoć grzyb wchodzi jak w masło, w c-w już nie (może tutaj trochę przesadzam) ale miałem w obecnym domu z tym problem - stąd był generalny remont.


Mam doswiadczenie z diamantem u mnie i cw u rodzicow, mam dwojke dzieciakow. U rodzicow nie bylo wodac uszkodzen na scianach, u mnie na diamancie tez nie inaczej. Nie widze roznicy w twardosci. Ale fakt faktem diamanta latwiej naprawiac, przy cw zawsze widac roznice w fakturze po zaprawkach

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Ty chyba nigdy nie robiłeś tynków cw pod malowanie , a nawet jak ktoś nie umie zrobić tynku cw pod malowanie to są jeszcze gładzie cementowe...


Ty zrobisz c-w "pod malowanie" tak możesz sobie powiedzieć ale o tym czy on faktycznie jest pod to malowanie to decyduje inwestor, na pewno zdarzy się taki który pomaluje ale większość chce mieć gładkie ściany.

Brak możliwości zarabiania ubytków na tynku c-w jak dla mnie dyskwalifikuje go jako materiału na warstwę ostateczną. Więc jeśli c-w to gładź.

Z mojej strony temat zakończony, to jest wątek poświęcony diamantowi i proponuję o nim pisać.

----------


## justo

jak kształtują się ceny za m2 tynkowania diamantem?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie 25zł/m2.
Z początkiem sierpnia będą robić tylko parter.

----------


## Antymateria

Dołączam do posiadaczy tynku Diamant Knaufa.

Tynk przeszedł odbiór fachowca, który powiedział, że ładnie zrobione, ale bez gładzi się nie obejdzie.

Myślałem nad przeszlifowaniem ścian, zagruntowaniem i malowaniem. Tylko czy szlifowanie usunie pewnie widoczne pasy i jaśniejsze miejsca na tynku? Czy samo szlifowanie wystarczy? Proszę o poradę.

Zapłaciłem 25zł/m2

----------


## cob_ra

Od siebie napiszę, że mam Nidę i takie smugi też są. Nic z tym nie robię, tzn nie będzie gładzi itp. Ściana jest gładka, jedynie lekko przelecę papierem 220. Przynajmniej ja nie wiedzę potrzeby dawania gładzi i płacenia kolejnych pieniędzy. Ale to już sprawa Twoja, czy się podoba czy nie. 

Testowałem gąbką ścierną 80/120 i potem papier 220. Jest fajnie gładko.

----------


## justo

odnawiam temat, u mnie (okolice Warszawy) ceny kształtują się na koło 29zł/m2, a co sądzicie o tym, żeby w łazienkach dać tynk tradycyjny a w pokojach diamant? czy diamant w ogóle nadaje się do łazienek?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> odnawiam temat, u mnie (okolice Warszawy) ceny kształtują się na koło 29zł/m2, a co sądzicie o tym, żeby w łazienkach dać tynk tradycyjny a w pokojach diamant? czy diamant w ogóle nadaje się do łazienek?


Nadaje się.

Pod płytki powierzchnia na ostro i na to izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, jeśli pod malowanie to farba do pomieszczeń mokrych.

----------


## Jacek.Z.

postawiłem dom z bloczków ytong 36,5, ekipa się postarała i wyszło to bardzo równo. Teraz tynki? Producent Ytonga polecił mi tynk gipsowy mp75 diamant Knauf o grubości 8mm na gotowo.  Czytałem wasze wypowiedzi i mam teraz dylemat? Jak myślicie czy będzie lepszy diamant czy Nida?. I jak wykonanie ścian jest dobre czy w łazience tez kłaść tynk?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> postawiłem dom z bloczków ytong 36,5, ekipa się postarała i wyszło to bardzo równo. Teraz tynki? Producent Ytonga polecił mi tynk gipsowy mp75 diamant Knauf o grubości 8mm na gotowo.  Czytałem wasze wypowiedzi i mam teraz dylemat? Jak myślicie czy będzie lepszy diamant czy Nida?. I jak wykonanie ścian jest dobre czy w łazience tez kłaść tynk?


Jeżeli będziesz tynkował w ciągu najbliższego miesiąca to zeta bo knauf na chwilę obecną ma problemy z gipsem i diamant nie daje odpowiedniej jakości.

Jeżeli w łazience są zachowane piony poziomy oraz kąty a dodatkowo wkujesz kable instalacji elektrycznej to bez tynku ale jeśli są nawet niewielkie odchyłki to prostowanie powierzchni klejem wyjdzie drożej niż tynkowanie.

----------


## Jacek.Z.

Tynkowanie planuje tak na wiosnę. Rozmawiałem z 2 firmami o diamancie i ceny wąchają się tak kolo 28 zl za m2(woj lubuskie może znacie dobre firmy mile widziane propozycje). Cena jest wysoka a przy 5 pomieszczeniach w których planuje położyć płytki to zrobi cenę. Jedna firma zaproponowała położyć tynk cementowo wapienny pod płytki. Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem od Ytonga i polecił tego diamant a w łazienkach nic.

----------


## dawidooo_23

> ... Kolejna sprawa to w tynki gipsowe wilgoć grzyb wchodzi jak w masło, w c-w już nie (może tutaj trochę przesadzam) ale miałem w obecnym domu z tym problem - stąd był generalny remont.


Jak jest w końcu z tą wilgocią? Bo znajomy budowlaniec położył u siebie w nowym domu c-w właśnie ze względu na wilgoć... Szczerze mówiąc to wilgoci boję się najbardziej, dlatego zastanawiam się na wyborem tynku. I w sumie to tylko z tego jednego powodu mam wątpliwości :wink:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jak jest w końcu z tą wilgocią? Bo znajomy budowlaniec położył u siebie w nowym domu c-w właśnie ze względu na wilgoć... Szczerze mówiąc to wilgoci boję się najbardziej, dlatego zastanawiam się na wyborem tynku. I w sumie to tylko z tego jednego powodu mam wątpliwości


W złym miejscu zadajesz to pytanie. Twój znajomy i Ty jeśli nie chcecie mieć wilgoci w domu to zadbajcie o sprawną wentylację np rekuperacja, wentylacja grawitacyjna lub po prostu wietrzcie domy. To w zupełności wystarczy.

Rodzaj tynku nie ma tu absolutnie nic do rzeczy.

----------


## dawidooo_23

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Pytam tutaj, ponieważ jestem zainteresowany diamantem i czytając od początku wątek co jakiś czas pojawia się aspekt chłonięcia wilgoci...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Pytam tutaj, ponieważ jestem zainteresowany diamantem i czytając od początku wątek co jakiś czas pojawia się aspekt chłonięcia wilgoci...


Poczytaj w temacie który mam w sygnaturze. Gdzieś tam pisałem o dyfuzji pary dla diamanta. Jeśli obawiasz się, że będzie coś nie tak to pomalujesz sobie ściany farbą do pomieszczeń mokrych i po sprawie.
Ja mam diamanta i nie mam wentylacji mechanicznej a grawitacyjna jest niesprawna więc raz dziennie wietrze dom i nie mam absolutnie żadnych problemów z wilgocią. W niektórych pokojach mam nawet poustawiane higrometry i na bieżąco kontroluję sytuację  :smile: 
Rób tynki utwardzane bo to super sprawa, żadnych problemów i przede wszystkim spokojny sen, zrobisz c-w i będziesz cały czas przemyśliwał zrobić gładź czy nie, popęka czy nie, odpadnie czy nie, jak zarobić ubytki jednym słowem będzie brak spokojnego snu  :big grin:

----------


## KotKapiszon

*Radosław Krasowski* ,
za 4 dni przychodzi ekipa do położenia tynków gipsowych utwardzonych w nowym domu na Porotherm 25 P+W.

Co teraz wybrać?
Knauf Diamant, Dolina Nidy Zeta, Kreistel (jaki model???)?

Dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> *Radosław Krasowski* ,
> za 4 dni przychodzi ekipa do położenia tynków gipsowych utwardzonych w nowym domu na Porotherm 25 P+W.
> 
> Co teraz wybrać?
> Knauf Diamant, Dolina Nidy Zeta, Kreistel (jaki model???)?
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc


Na chwilę obecną zdecydowanie Dolina Nidy Zeta. Kreislem co prawda dawno już nie tynkowałem ale z opowieści kolegów tynkarzy wiem, że jest taki sobie.
 Diamant na pewno za jakiś czas wróci do formy ale Knauf musi nad nim popracować i przez najbliższy miesiąc można sobie odpuścić . Na pewno jest to tylko przejściowy problem bo cały czas nim tynkowaliśmy i był super ale znowu pojawiały się palety z gorszym materiałem i trzeba było wymieniać w hurtowni robiło się zamieszanie itp.

Niestety ale z tymi materiałami tak już jest, że trzeba wiedzieć w którym momencie należy dokonać zmiany.

----------


## KotKapiszon

Ok, wszystko jasne, dzięki za informację  :smile:

----------


## KotKapiszon

Panie *Radosławie*,
mam jeszcze jedno pytanko.

Może to głupie ale przeczytałem w pewnej gazecie budowlanej, że tynki gipsowe najlepiej robić kiedy nie ma jeszcze zewnętrznego ocieplenia. A to dlatego, że w tynkach idzie duża ilość wody w ściany i ta woda musi gdzieś wyjść.

Ja na Porotherm 25 P+W dałem już szary styropian 15 cm lambda 031 i zaciągnąłem to dwa razy białym klejem a więc można powiedzieć, że mam już zewnętrzne ocieplenie i elewację. 
Czy to w czymś będzie przeszkadzać?

Jak postąpić w tej sytuacji?
Tynki oczywiście będą Dolina Nidy Zeta...


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Tylko niewielka ilość wody wydostaje się przez ściany na zewnątrz z mojej wiedzy 3 procent, większość musi odparować przez okna więc to że dom będzie ocieplony nie będzie miało znaczenia.

----------


## IPS

Jak grubo maksymalnie można położyć Diamant ? Mam dosyć duże nierówności na ścianach i nie wiem czy nie będzie "spływał".

Zamierzam kłaść tynk ręcznie i zastanawiam się czy w takim wypadku nie lepiej wybrać Dolinę Nidy Zeta ?

----------


## misiupl

Co do grubości tynku to u mnie na jednej ścianie 2x2,5 leży Zeta o grubości ok 6cm  :smile: 
Pod tym jest siatka - nie pamiętam niestety jaka. 
Nic się złego nie dzieje.

----------


## IPS

A ma ktoś doświadczenie w ręcznym nakładaniu Diamant ?

----------


## Rom33

Witam ponownie.
Jak to zwykle bywa w budowlance mam małe spóźnienie. Widziałem u sąsiada Diamanta położonego miesiąc temu, wygląda bardzo ładnie, lekko przeszlifować i nadaje się do malowania. Ta sama ekipa na mojej budowie zrobiła wycenę 27zł/m2, druga ekipa która zrobiła pomiar okien też robi tynki, polecają Nidę bo w tej chwili ponoć lepsza jakość i lepszy kontakt z producentem w wypadku reklamacji cena 23/24 zł/m2. 
Mam kilka pytań bo widzę rozbieżności w obu ekipach.
Mury mam z Silki E24/E12, jest równo, około 800m2.
- kable postanowiłem wkuć choć pierwsza ekipa mówi by złapać je na kleju, czy warto położyć na nie jeszcze siatkę? Czy pomoże to w uniknięciu przebarwień po kolejnych malowaniach? 
- czy na łączeniach materiałów (silka-betonowe nadproża) lub przy otworach technicznych bloczków kłaść siatkę? W jakich jeszcze miejscach warto położyć siatkę?
- kiedy najlepiej kłaść tynki? jeśli nie będzie dalszych obsunięć to mógłbym je kłaść w listopadzie czy odłożyć to do wiosny?
- jaka jest zasada nakładania tynku (gruntowanie+ jedna warstwa tynku)?
- na co jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?
- który tynk Diamant czy Nida?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> - kable postanowiłem wkuć choć pierwsza ekipa mówi by złapać je na kleju, czy warto położyć na nie jeszcze siatkę? Czy pomoże to w uniknięciu przebarwień po kolejnych malowaniach?


Bardzo dobrze, że wkułeś kable. Instalacje w bruzdach powoli stają się standardem np w Zielonej Górze na budynkach wielorodzinnych wszystkie instalacja są wpuszczone w bruzdy. Wielu elektryków marudzi ale już najwyższy czas aby zaopatrzyli się w bruzdownicę  :smile:  Ja współpracuję z elektrykiem który wykonuje instalacje tylko w ten sposób i wygląda to rewelacyjnie. Siatka jest nie potrzebna, bruzdy można przeciągnąć klejem lub gipsem budowlanym ale wypełnianie ich podczas nakładania tynku też będzie ok.




> - czy na łączeniach materiałów (silka-betonowe nadproża) lub przy otworach technicznych bloczków kłaść siatkę? W jakich jeszcze miejscach warto położyć siatkę?


na tych łączeniach nie trzeba ponieważ ściana jest związana w tym miejscu z betonem. Siatkę należy wkleić w miejscach łączenia dwóch materiałów gdzie nie ma wiązań .




> - kiedy najlepiej kłaść tynki? jeśli nie będzie dalszych obsunięć to mógłbym je kłaść w listopadzie czy odłożyć to do wiosny?


Jeśli gipsowe to wystarczy, że podczas nakładania będzie temp dodatnia np +1 , i nawet jeśli w nocy temperatura spadnie do - 20 nic mu się już nie stanie, więc można kłaść praktycznie cały rok a jedyna wada to to że będzie długo schło.




> - jaka jest zasada nakładania tynku (gruntowanie+ jedna warstwa tynku)?


Dokładnie tak, najpierw grunt w przypadku silikatu ściany powinny być zagruntowane dwukrotnie, a potem tynk koniecznie w jednej warstwie.




> - na co jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?


Na wybór dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy, nie wiem w jakim regionie mieszkasz ale 23/24 za tynk utwardzany to bardzo niska cena która może dawać do myślenia.




> - który tynk Diamant czy Nida?


Na chwilę obecną zdecydowanie Zeta




> Pozdrawiam


Również pozdrawiam.

----------


## drogba_37

Witam wszystkich.

15 wrzesnia miałem mieć kładzione tynki (nowy dom 600m2 ścian do tynkowania, bez sufitów) cementowo-wapienne, niestety tynkarz załapał poważną kontuzję i w lipcu musiałem szukać kogos innego, znalazłem sprawdzona ekipę. Maja kłaść u mnie tynk lada dzień i mam u nich wybór - c-w czy diamanta knaufa. Oni sami polecają knaufa, też się skłaniam ku temu wyborowi, tylko takie moje laickie pytania:

1. czy w zakresie ekipy tynkującej jest zakrycie okien i posadzek żeby nie ubrudzić?

2. 29 zł to dobra cena? (woj łódzkie)

3. czy szlifowanie o którym tu słyszę to konieczność po tynkowaniu? i kto to robi - ci od wykonczenia (lub ja  :big grin: ) czy tynkarze i najważniejsze kiedy się szlifuje? może byc n/p 1 miesiąc po położeniu tynku?

4. ile minimum muszę poczekać żeby wpuścić ekipę do wykończeniówki po położeniu tynku diamant knauf? Czy to prawda że w przeciwieństwie do tynków c-w trzeba czekac o wiele dłużej? podobno minimum 1,5 m-ca??

5. czy gruntowanie to zwyczajowo tez praca należąca do tynkarzy?

6. i co z tą łazienką bo nie rozumię, czy ja należy też tynkować? Cała łazienka będzie domyslnie w płytkach

----------


## cob_ra

Odpowiem na swoim przykładzie

1. W geście wykonawcy, podłga ma być taka jaką zastali. 
2. Netto/brutto? Jak brutto to typowa, u mnie wyszło 31, ale dowieźć musieli palete materiału. Wyszły miejsca, że grubiej musieli dać aby wyrównać kilka kątów. 
3. Wskazane, po wyschnięciu wychodzą kosmetyczne chropowatości, które warto przelecieć papierem nawet ręcznie. W garażu szlifowałem małą ściankę a reszta nie. Różnica widoczna. Ściana ładna czysta bez skaz. Czasami wymaga zaszpachlowania, bo jakaś ryska odbicie.
5 jak w 1
6. Tynk na ostro, bez wygładzania. Mokrą gąką jadą i jest szorstki.

----------


## drogba_37

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi, a co do pkt 4 - czyli kiedy ekipa wykończeniowa może wchodzić po położeniu tynku diamont Knauf ??

----------


## cob_ra

4. pominęło mi się, akurat u mnie z podłogówką i wylewkami minęło ok 1,5 msc. Mi się nie śpieszy więc od tynków minęło już 5 msc. A ja nadal mam brak chwili na skończenie szlifowania. Podobno tynki powinny się suszyć ok miesiąca.

edit.  Zapomniałem, ja mam Zetę. Ale to chyba nie jest jakaś duża różnica.

----------


## drogba_37

Dziękuje jeszcze raz, nieco mądrzejszy juz jestem. A po tych tynkach z diamonta mozna zacząć ocieplać elewacje? czy też lepiej poczekac z miesiąc?

----------


## cob_ra

Ludzie piszą, że nie ma znaczenia. I tak trzeba otwierać okna, podobno przez ściany znikomy procent wody odchodzi. Ja akurat dopiero późną wiosną mogłem zabrać się za ocieplanie to wyszło, po suchych tynkach. Chociaż pół roku po pracach mokrych są dni, gdzie jest wilgotność przy przewiewie i z jeden dzień po ok 50% a jak zamknę dom na 2-3 dni to ok 75%.

----------


## drogba_37

Byłem przed chwilą na audycie w domu gdzie kładzione były te tynki 2 lata temu, wszystko wygląda ładnie, tyle że do oglądania miałem tylko garaż bo w reszcie domu, mimo tynków Diamant Knaufa, właściciel położył gładź.

----------


## cob_ra

Jak chcesz wpadnij do nas, ok 6km od zjazdu z a2 na Skierniewice. Zobaczysz jak wyglądają przed szlifowaniem, po szlifowaniu, po malowaniu w garażu bez szlifowania. 

Też słyszałem, że gładź kładą. Mi jednak odpowiada jak wygląda ściana i już nie będziemy nic kłaść. Mamy nadzieje, że po  gruntowaniu też będziemy tacy zadowoleni.

----------


## IPS

Czy pod tynk knaufa diamant można zagruntować uni-gruntem ? Zalecają własny Grundiermittel ale jest masakrycznie drogi i nie można nigdzie go dostać.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Czy pod tynk knaufa diamant można zagruntować uni-gruntem ? Zalecają własny Grundiermittel ale jest masakrycznie drogi i nie można nigdzie go dostać.


Nie, nie można.  grundiermittel lub dolina nidy euro 500

----------


## IPS

A gdzie można dostać Grundiermittel ? 
Mam 40m2 do gruntowania, szkoda, że nie ma mniejszych wiaderek  :Smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> A gdzie można dostać Grundiermittel ? 
> Mam 40m2 do gruntowania, szkoda, że nie ma mniejszych wiaderek


W każdej hurtowni która zaopatruje tynkarzy, ale jak tylko 40 m to kup dolina nidy euro 300 to wyjdzie najtaniej. Na allegro też kupisz.

----------


## IPS

No akurat z tym się nie zgodzę bo pytałem już w kilku i nikt takiego gruntu nie chce mi zamówić, a co mówić dopiero o tym by był na stanie :-/

Na allegro jest EURO GRUNT ale tylko odbór osobisty, a Grundiermittel 60, nie ma 90

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

na allegro faktycznie odbiór osobisty...

ale tu chyba jest z dostawą:
http://chemia-budowlana-sklep.pl/dol...nt-300-pl.html

----------


## IPS

A czym róznią się 100, 300 i 500 bo jest też 100 w mniejszych wiaderkach: http://chemia-budowlana-sklep.pl/dol...-grunt-pl.html ?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Chodzi o możliwość rozcieńczenia z wodą, euro 500 można rozcieńczyć 5 wiaderkami wody (teoretycznie bo ja wlewam 3), 300 to 1:3 a 100 1:1

----------


## IPS

Dzięki za informację. Udało mi się dziś kupić 300  :Smile: 

Jak długo ( z własnego doświadczenia nie ulotki ) trzeba czekać przed nakładaniem tynku na podłożu z suporexu ?
I czy nie robi problemu nałożenie tynku kilka dni po gruncie ?

----------


## samotnik

Mam pytanie - jak uzupełniać ubytki w tynku Diamant? Instalator niestety musiał porobić parę dziur i muszę to jakoś obrobić. Zagruntować i uzupełnić diamantem? Kombinować z jakimiś masami szpachlowymi?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dzięki za informację. Udało mi się dziś kupić 300 
> 
> Jak długo ( z własnego doświadczenia nie ulotki ) trzeba czekać przed nakładaniem tynku na podłożu z suporexu ?
> I czy nie robi problemu nałożenie tynku kilka dni po gruncie ?


Dzień po zagruntowaniu można nakładać tynk.
Dłuższa przerwa po zagruntowaniu nie będzie miała znaczenia.




> Mam pytanie - jak uzupełniać ubytki w tynku  Diamant? Instalator niestety musiał porobić parę dziur i muszę to jakoś  obrobić. Zagruntować i uzupełnić diamantem? Kombinować z jakimiś masami  szpachlowymi?


Na ubytki powyżej 4 mm kupujesz w castoramie goldband i wypełniasz bruzdę tak żeby tego wypełnienia było 1 mm mniej niż powierzchnia tynku do okoła, po wyschnięciu nakładasz w to miejsce gładź szpachlową cekol finish c 45  biała też do kupienia w castoramie, po wyschnięciu gładzi szlifujesz to miejsce papierem ściernym 150 do momentu uzyskania gładkiej powierzchni takiej jak na tynku. Po takim zabiegu malujesz i nie ma różnicy w tym miejscu. Jakich narzędzi do tego użyć chyba nie muszę Ci opisywać?  :smile:

----------


## samotnik

> Na ubytki powyżej 4 mm kupujesz w castoramie goldband i wypełniasz bruzdę


Na ubytek wielkości dłoni, głęboki niemal do muru, też?  :smile:  Po prostu to prawie jak powtórne tynkowanie i zastanawiam się, czy nie robić tego DIamantem, żeby zachować walory (twardość) w tym miejscu.

----------


## IPS

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie grubości tynku. Ściany mam dosyć krzywe i na jednej z nich aby zniwelować nierówności do pionu muszę dać od góry 5cm, a na dole 2 cm tynku. 
Mógł bym tego uniknąć "przycinając kilka pustaków ( 3 rzędy ) które tworzą wybrzuszenie( zeszły by 2 cm) co ograniczyło by zużycie tynku, tylko nie wiem czy warto.
Może lepiej zostawić jak jest i dać 5cm od góry?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Na ubytek wielkości dłoni, głęboki niemal do muru, też?  Po prostu to prawie jak powtórne tynkowanie i zastanawiam się, czy nie robić tego DIamantem, żeby zachować walory (twardość) w tym miejscu.


Diamanta ciężko jest nakładać jeśli zamieszany jest przez mikser a nie maszynowo, goldband jest podobnie twardy a dużo łatwiej go zamieszać, nałożyć i jest dużo mniejsze zużycie.




> Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie grubości tynku. Ściany  mam dosyć krzywe i na jednej z nich aby zniwelować nierówności do pionu  muszę dać od góry 5cm, a na dole 2 cm tynku. 
> Mógł bym tego uniknąć "przycinając kilka pustaków ( 3 rzędy ) które  tworzą wybrzuszenie( zeszły by 2 cm) co ograniczyło by zużycie tynku,  tylko nie wiem czy warto.
> Może lepiej zostawić jak jest i dać 5cm od góry?


Moim zdaniem dużo łatwiej i bezpieczniej będzie zrobić pogrubienie tynkiem. 5 cm nałożyć w 2 warstwach mokre na mokre.

ps:
Panowie mam prośbę do Was i do innych jeśli macie jakieś pytania dot. tynków proszę je zamieszczać w linku w mojej sygnaturze, po to go założyłem.
tutaj zaśmiecamy temat takimi dialogami, bo ktoś będzie chciał się czegoś dowiedzieć o tynkach utwardzanych a znajdzie nic dla niego nie wnoszące Wasze pytania i moje odpowiedzi.
Z góry dzięki  :smile:

----------


## domelek

Na moim diamancie po, próbie szlifowanie wychodzi 'piasek' (tak nazwal to malarz) czy coś jest nie tak z tym tynkiem?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Na moim diamancie po, próbie szlifowanie wychodzi 'piasek' (tak nazwal to malarz) czy coś jest nie tak z tym tynkiem?


Papieru o jakim uziarnieniu używa?
Ja nie miałem żadnego problemu ze szlifowaniem:

----------


## IPS

Ma ktoś może zdjęcie jak wygląda Diamant po nałożeniu jeszcze mokry/wyschnięty ? 

Oglądałem u znajomych już całkowicie wyschnięty i ma kolor podobny do cementu, jasno siwy, a u mnie po wygładzeniu itp. bardzo jasny siwy z białym, na pewno zupełnie inny kolor i nie wiem czy on nie wie co mu ekipa kładzie czy u mnie partia jest inna  :Smile:

----------


## kravat

> Ma ktoś może zdjęcie jak wygląda Diamant po nałożeniu jeszcze mokry/wyschnięty ? 
> 
> Oglądałem u znajomych już całkowicie wyschnięty i ma kolor podobny do cementu, jasno siwy, a u mnie po wygładzeniu itp. bardzo jasny siwy z białym, na pewno zupełnie inny kolor i nie wiem czy on nie wie co mu ekipa kładzie czy u mnie partia jest inna


O takie coś Ci chodzi? To jest dzień po tynkowaniu. U mnie po całkowitym wyschnięciu tynk miejscami miał żółty kolor.

----------


## KotKapiszon

Jestem już PO tynkach więc napiszę 3 słowa, może to komuś w czymś pomoże  :smile: 
Po wieeeelu tygodniach różnych analiz i przemyśleń zdecydowałem się na tynki *Dolina Nidy Zeta*. Mam te tynki już od miesiąca - prawie wyschły - i jestem MEGA zadowolony.
Taką decyzję podjąłem też po poradach od Pana *Radosław Krasowski* i bardzo Panu dziękuję bo to była doskonała decyzja  :smile: 

Tynki są super, bardzo twarde, równe, tylko przeszlifować i gotowe do malowania i tak też zrobię. Trafiłem na solidną ekipę. Koszt po dopłacie do materiału wyszedł 28,50 zł z listwami przyokiennymi i narożnikami w tej cenie. Miałem 602 metry.

Mieszkam teraz w domu gdzie od 15 lat jest tynk gipsowy Knaufa ale ten miękki - bo wtedy twardych nie było - i stwierdzam, że Dolina Nidy Zeta to półka wyżej  :smile:  Nie jest zły ten Knauf ale Dolina wyraźnie lepsza.

Także jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości czy gipsy czy cementowo - wapienne to bez zastanowienia polecam gipsy, Dolinę Nidy Zeta. Dopilnować tylko ekipy, zobaczyć kilka ich poprzednich robót i śmiało działać.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## IPS

@kravat - dzięki, o takie coś chodziło, u mnie wygląda podobnie choć zastanawia mnie dlaczego u znajomego wygląda to inaczej, chyba musi dokładniej wypytać wykonawcę czego użył  :Smile: 

@KotKapiszon - porównujesz dolinę nidy do *zwykłego* knaufa więc półkę niżej jeśli chodzi o twardość materiału (moim zdaniem), co za tym idzie Diamant u Knaufa jest właśnie ta półka wyżej i wydaje mi się, że są porównywalne.

Co do równości i jakości ułożenia tynków to zależy bardziej od ekipy niż od tynku..

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jestem już PO tynkach więc napiszę 3 słowa, może to komuś w czymś pomoże 
> Po wieeeelu tygodniach różnych analiz i przemyśleń zdecydowałem się na tynki *Dolina Nidy Zeta*. Mam te tynki już od miesiąca - prawie wyschły - i jestem MEGA zadowolony.
> Taką decyzję podjąłem też po poradach od Pana *Radosław Krasowski* i bardzo Panu dziękuję bo to była doskonała decyzja 
> 
> Tynki są super, bardzo twarde, równe, tylko przeszlifować i gotowe do malowania i tak też zrobię. Trafiłem na solidną ekipę. Koszt po dopłacie do materiału wyszedł 28,50 zł z listwami przyokiennymi i narożnikami w tej cenie. Miałem 602 metry.
> 
> Mieszkam teraz w domu gdzie od 15 lat jest tynk gipsowy Knaufa ale ten miękki - bo wtedy twardych nie było - i stwierdzam, że Dolina Nidy Zeta to półka wyżej  Nie jest zły ten Knauf ale Dolina wyraźnie lepsza.
> 
> Także jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości czy gipsy czy cementowo - wapienne to bez zastanowienia polecam gipsy, Dolinę Nidy Zeta. Dopilnować tylko ekipy, zobaczyć kilka ich poprzednich robót i śmiało działać.
> ...


Bardzo dziękuję za te miłe słowa bo to bardzo mobilizuje do dalszej pomocy tu na forum  :smile: 




> @KotKapiszon - porównujesz dolinę nidy do *zwykłego*  knaufa więc półkę niżej jeśli chodzi o twardość materiału (moim  zdaniem), co za tym idzie Diamant u Knaufa jest właśnie ta półka wyżej i  wydaje mi się, że są porównywalne.
> 
> Co do równości i jakości ułożenia tynków to zależy bardziej od ekipy niż od tynku..


Jeśli chodzi o Zetę to szlifowanie odbywa się tak samo :


https://www.facebook.com/Tynki-maszynowe-Gda%C5%84skGdyniaTr%C3%B3jmiasto-gipsowecementowo-wapienne-166795896695298/

----------


## domelek

> Papieru o jakim uziarnieniu używa?
> Ja nie miałem żadnego problemu ze szlifowaniem:


Witam,

Papier 180, ale szlifowane ręcznie- jedna  sciana, wychodzą nierówności położenia tynku, tak że gdzieniegdzie jest doszlifowane gdzieniegdzie nie. Do tego są takie żółtawe plamy tak, że po próbnym pomalowaniu przebijają na wierzch. Fachowiec tlumaczy sie tym, że tynki długo schły (bo nie były okna pootwierane - co jest nieprawdą- były, ale na strychu i tylko lekko), nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie? Tak samo z narożnikami, które zaczęły rdzewnieć - to chyba nie powinno mieć wogóle miejsca?

----------


## coachu13

Jaka musi być temp zewnętrzna i jaka potem temp wewnątrz przy kładzeniu Diamanta?

----------


## Rom33

Witam ponownie.
Podjęliśmy decyzję że przekładamy tynki na wiosnę, opóźnienie z dachem, resztą prac murarskich oraz brak terminów jesiennych u wykonawców tynków nie daje nam innej możliwości. Będziemy mieli jeszcze trochę czasu na przemyślenia. 
Przy twardych tynkach gipsowych mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie "przebijania" kabli spod tynku. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma fachowcami od wykończeń i ostrzegali mnie właśnie przed problemem śladów instalacji elektrycznej na tynku/farbie. Jest jakiś sposób by sobie z tym poradzić?
Zastanawiamy się jeszcze nad tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym o jak najgładszej strukturze, macie jakieś pomysły/porady?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Witam ponownie.
> 
> Przy twardych tynkach gipsowych mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie "przebijania" kabli spod tynku. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma fachowcami od wykończeń i ostrzegali mnie właśnie przed problemem śladów instalacji elektrycznej na tynku/farbie.


To nie jest wina tynku tylko słabej jakości przewodów z których uwalnia się po jakimś czasie tłuszcz z izolacji. Użyj przewodów sprawdzonej firmy lub zrób instalację w bruzdach.

----------


## cherokee

Witam 
Krótko i treściwie i na czasie. O tematyce tynków wiem tyle co Kaczyński o wychowywaniu dzieci ( bez urazy ). Na wiosnę, nawet bardzo wczesną chce wykonać tynki. Na tą chwile nie wiem czy gipsowe czy cementowe itd. Jeżeli ktoś może pomóc w wyborze i polecić dobrą ekipę będę mocno wdzięczny.  Dom dość duży w okolicach Warszawy. Z góry dzięki

----------


## KotKapiszon

Witam,
odnośnie przebijania kabli przez tynk to założyłem taki temat tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dom-ma-15-lat
i znajdują się tam cenne odpowiedzi.
Winny nie jest tynk tylko lipnej jakości kable.

A teraz zupełnie inny temat:
położyliśmy Dolinę Nidy Zeta we wrześniu i raczej było wietrzone ale ostatnio zaczęły pojawiać się *czarne/ciemne plamy na tynku.* Najwięcej tych plam jest w rogach i miejscach gdzie szło grubo. Czy to wilgoć? Jak się pozbyć tych plam?
Struktura plam jest taka jakby ktoś miał palce ubrudzone np. w węglu i podotykał ścian...


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Winny nie jest tynk tylko lipnej jakości kable.


Nareszcie ktoś w końcu wie o chodzi. Mam nadzieję, że wiele osób to przeczyta i w końcu ludzie przestaną oszczędzać na przewodach.




> A teraz zupełnie inny temat:
> położyliśmy Dolinę Nidy Zeta we wrześniu i raczej było wietrzone ale ostatnio zaczęły pojawiać się *czarne/ciemne plamy na tynku.* Najwięcej tych plam jest w rogach i miejscach gdzie szło grubo. Czy to wilgoć? Jak się pozbyć tych plam?
> Struktura plam jest taka jakby ktoś miał palce ubrudzone np. w węglu i podotykał ścian...


To jest woda pod  tynkiem która nie może znaleźć ujścia. Przetrzyj te miejsca papierem ściernym 120-150 i będzie po sprawie.

----------


## IPS

Ten sam problem miałem z Diamantem kładzionym we wrześniu, po przetarciu papierem i kilku godzinach plamy zniknęły  :Smile:

----------


## IPS

Przepraszam, że trochę odbiegnę od tematu ale jaką gładź + grunt polecił by Pan na Diamant ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Przepraszam, że trochę odbiegnę od tematu ale jaką gładź + grunt polecił by Pan na Diamant ?


Do dobrze zrobionego Diamanta nie potrzeba gładzi i nawet to bezsens.
Grunt pod Diamant to Sniezka.

----------


## IPS

Cieszę się, że tak uważasz, nawet jestem tego samego zdania ale pytałem o konkretną gładź i grunt nie bez powodu  :Smile: 
90% ścian mam na lustro ale pozostałe 10% niestety już nie więc potrzebuję to wyrównać.

----------


## wayne2mike

> A teraz zupełnie inny temat:
> położyliśmy Dolinę Nidy Zeta we wrześniu i raczej było wietrzone ale ostatnio zaczęły pojawiać się *czarne/ciemne plamy na tynku.* Najwięcej tych plam jest w rogach i miejscach gdzie szło grubo. Czy to wilgoć? Jak się pozbyć tych plam?
> Struktura plam jest taka jakby ktoś miał palce ubrudzone np. w węglu i podotykał ścian...
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja bym obstawiał że to czarny grzyb. Nie ma zdjęć wiec można przypuszczać, ale jak matowy węglowy kolor a po przetarciu palcem częściowo schodzi to grzybek z wilgoci.

----------


## KotKapiszon

Witam,
poniżej przesyłam zdjęcia w wysokiej jakości tych czarnych plam na tynku Dolina Nidy Zeta. Co to jest i jak to zwalczyć?

https://zapodaj.net/89ae952dc73ff.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/1092956d1b767.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/e8756746f3e50.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/a416f3c5ff238.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/1bc64e82d7673.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/a2ac3b1658fc9.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/183ae4af5b9e3.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/20ef9a6d3a659.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/75acf53351369.jpg.html

https://zapodaj.net/92ea80db97052.jpg.html

----------


## wayne2mike

To jest czarna pleśń, dużo pleśni.
Należy osuszyć pomieszczenie i nałożyć środek pleśniobójczy po czym mechanicznie usunąć dziadostwo ze ściany

----------


## KotKapiszon

Kupować jakąś kozę i palić w środku?

Czy na samym wietrzeniu ogarnę ten problem?

Zapowiadają mrozy za jakiś tydzień... Dom jest już ocieplony styropianem 15 szarym + klej biały ale jak wejdzie mróz do środka to będzie chyba dramat?

----------


## wayne2mike

Wypadało by ogrzewać to pomieszcznie i dodatkowo przy tej wilgotności zewnętrznej wstawić pochłaniacz wilgoci.
Jak chcesz zrobić to sprawnie to odwiedź wypożyczalnie sprzetu budowlanego i wypożycz takie urządzenia a usuniesz to w miare szybko.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Wystarczy, że porobisz przeciągi ale puchylane okna to za mało, pootwieraj na oścież i zabezpiecz czymś żeby wiatr ich nie uszkodził i problem szybko zniknie.

----------


## wayne2mike

> Wystarczy, że porobisz przeciągi ale puchylane okna to za mało, pootwieraj na oścież i zabezpiecz czymś żeby wiatr ich nie uszkodził i problem szybko zniknie.


Jak ma to wysuszyć w ten sposób skoro pisał wcześniej, że schnie to od września. Na zewnątrz jest wilgotność na poziomie 70%.
Jeśli pomieszczenie ogrzewane to na maksa odkręcić zawory, wstawić wiatrak i wtedy leciutko uchylić okna. Można wstawić rownież farelkę. Piecyka gazowego czy słoneczka nie wstawiaj bo przy tego typu ogrzewaniu wydziela się para wodna. Do tego zestawu powineneś dołączyć pochłaniacz wilgoci, najlepiej dwa, zakupisz je w markecie.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Jak ma to wysuszyć w ten sposób skoro pisał wcześniej, że schnie to od września. Na zewnątrz jest wilgotność na poziomie 70%.
> Jeśli pomieszczenie ogrzewane to na maksa odkręcić zawory, wstawić wiatrak i wtedy leciutko uchylić okna. Można wstawić rownież farelkę. Piecyka gazowego czy słoneczka nie wstawiaj bo przy tego typu ogrzewaniu wydziela się para wodna. Do tego zestawu powineneś dołączyć pochłaniacz wilgoci, najlepiej dwa, zakupisz je w markecie.


Napisał również " raczej było wietrzone" a to jak się domyślam oznaczało odświętne otwieranie okien ...

Najważniejszy jest przepływ i ruch powietrza jeśli jest możliwość grzania całego domu to ok przy uchylonych oknach ale napiszę raz jeszcze przeciągi to najlepszy sposób, od kilku dni mocno wiało nie rozumiem jak można tego nie wykorzystać.
Wczoraj skończyłem tynkować domek, ściany na poddaszu były suche w 80 procentach po 7 dniach od ukończenia prac i wystarczyły przeciągi nad murłatami bez otwieranych okien.
I pytam się Ciebie co ma to tego wilgotność powietrza na zewnątrz?? Piszesz dosyć mądrze więc nie wierzę, że zaczniesz zaraz rozprawiać o mitologii dotyczącej chłonięcia wilgoci przez tynk gipsowy  :smile:

----------


## Hanss

...lub wypożycz nagrzewnicę i osuszacz...
Ramirent może mieć fajne promocje na takie zestawy.

----------


## wayne2mike

> Napisał również " raczej było wietrzone" a to jak się domyślam oznaczało odświętne otwieranie okien ...
> 
> Najważniejszy jest przepływ i ruch powietrza jeśli jest możliwość grzania całego domu to ok przy uchylonych oknach ale napiszę raz jeszcze przeciągi to najlepszy sposób, od kilku dni mocno wiało nie rozumiem jak można tego nie wykorzystać.
> Wczoraj skończyłem tynkować domek, ściany na poddaszu były suche w 80 procentach po 7 dniach od ukończenia prac i wystarczyły przeciągi nad murłatami bez otwieranych okien.
> I pytam się Ciebie co ma to tego wilgotność powietrza na zewnątrz?? Piszesz dosyć mądrze więc nie wierzę, że zaczniesz zaraz rozprawiać o mitologii dotyczącej chłonięcia wilgoci przez tynk gipsowy


Nie ma co tu rozprawiać tylko pomóc zlikwidować wilgoć w  pomieszczeniu KotaKapiszona.
Twoje tynki prawie wyschły w 7 dni, jego w miesiąc, nakładane na dwa różne podłoża które też chłoną wilgoć i wysychają od wewnątrz. Nie powinniśmy porównywać dwóch różnych budów bo nie wiele mają wspólnego z odparowywaniem wody. Jesteśmy budowlańcami a nie naukowcami i znamy to od strony praktycznej.

----------


## KotKapiszon

Panowie dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Już od wczoraj ostro zaatakowałem budowę i pootwierałem wszystko od rana na 5 godzin. Potem pozamykałem wszystko i te miejsca niedoschnięte oraz czarne plamy przetarłem ręcznie drobnym papierem ściernym. Potem włączyłem w domu dwie farelki - aż tak bardzo nie nagrzały pomieszczeń ale zawsze to coś. 
Zobaczę zaraz czy czarne plamy nie wróciły w tych samych miejscach...

Jadę zaraz na budowę i otwieram okna na oścież na cały dzień.

Nie otwierałem ostatnio okien bo bałem się właśnie że tynki zaciągną wilgoć z zewnątrz - tak słyszałem. Czy to nieprawda?  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ja mam zawsze uchylone po minimum jednym oknie na poziom.
Teraz w trakcie tynkowania (sam tynkuję) na piętrze 1, na parterze 4 uchylone, a często po 2 otwarte na ful po przeciwległych stronach domu.

----------


## KotKapiszon

Żeby było ciekawiej to parę dni temu zrobili mi wylewki i te wylewki też parują  :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Nie otwierałem ostatnio okien bo bałem się właśnie że tynki zaciągną wilgoć z zewnątrz - tak słyszałem. Czy to nieprawda? 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Przy  wietrzeniu nieprawda. Z moich obserwacji wiem, że przy stałym ruchu powietrza a najbardziej przy przeciągach tynk będzie schnął a nawet jeżeli polejesz go obficie wodą to i tak wyschnie.

Ludzie zapominają, że na dom o powierzchni użytkowej 200 m do tynkowania można zużyć 4-5 tyś litrów wody a do tego trzeba doliczyć wodę z wylewek i jak to ma odparować? Pozamykane okna + odrobinę ciepła i masz efekty.
Zostawiaj okna otwarte nawet na noc bo przy temp ujemnych wilgoć jeszcze lepiej będzie wyciągana na zewnątrz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na 1 worek tynku gipsowego przypada od 15 do ponad 21 litrów wody (zależy od tynku).

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Do tego woda podczas gruntowania ścian no i podczas obróbki tynku też się jej trochę zużywa  :smile:

----------


## arkadio_morales

Witam,

mam u siebie zrobione tynki Diamanta - ok. 730 m2 (parter + poddasze użytkowe). Ekipa skończyła działać 20.10. Wylewki zakończone 01.12. Wszystko powoli schnie. Dom (właściwie budowa) jest nieocieplony ani nieogrzewany. Na górze z racji braku podbitki i sporych przeciągów widać że tynki schną szybciej niż na dole (ilość ciemniejszych i jaśniejszych plam). Większość okien na dole jest uchylona 24/h, dodatkowo brak drzwi i bramy (zabite deskami wiec sporo szpar) - widać natomiast ze jest jeszcze bardzo dużo niewyschniętych miejsc. 

Zastanawiam się czy nic niepożądanego nie wydarzy się z tynkami w obliczu nadchodzących mrozów? Czy jakoś dodatkowo zacząć osuszać te tynki? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie rady.

----------


## samotnik

Mnie nastraszono, że w skrajnym wypadku się pokruszą i/lub odpadną od ściany po zamarznięciu. Dlatego ogrzewam gazem dom bez ocieplonej elewacji.  :wink:  Dobrze, że zrobiłem ocieplenie poddasza, bo wcześniej szło tyle gazu, że miałem wrażenie, że taniej będzie te tynki od nowa położyć...  :big grin:

----------


## gwiazda_krakow

poniewaz sam przezywalem niedawno sprawe tynkow i na jakie sie zdecydowac to dorzuce tu swoje 'przemyslenia':

- po pierwsze dziekuje Radosław Krasowski poniewaz jego rzeczowe i oparte na doswiadczeniu wypoweidzi pomogly mi podjac decyzje, co jest fajne nie oppieraja sie na tym ze fachowiec powie , 'nie rob gipsowych bo bedziesz miec sucho w pomieszczeniach' , albo ze sa 'niezdrowe' ja sie spotkalem z takimi wypowiedziami, no i oczywiscie ogolnie na etapie budowy rozne komentarze sie slyszy typu nie rob pan izolacji poziomej bo sucho jest przeciez w domu.... moim zdaniem buduje sie albo ze sztuka budowlana albo osczednie tylko pozniej nie mozna narzekac i zalowac ze sie czegos nie zrobilo
- nie wychodze z zalozenia zeby wybudowac jak najtaniej i nie buduje dla znajomego ani wroga tylko dla siebie

- zdecydowalem sie na tynk Knauf Diamant po wczesniejszym robieniu 'doktoratu' czy robic cementowo wapienny czy gipsowy 
- oczywiscie przezywalem to czy bedzie zimno , czy cieplo bo tynkowanie skonczylem 20 Grudnia i bardzo mi zalezalo na tym zeby ekipa sie wyrobila przed swietami
- otynkowane mam 650 metrow 
- zdecydowalem sie rowniez na ten tynk w lazienkach i garazu, przeczytalem karty produktowe i poprostu wydaje mi sie ze nie ma to jakiegos wielkiego znaczenia, w koncu garaz i lazienki to nie sauna a produkt nie jest firmy 'krzak'
- w lazienkach i tak na scianach beda plytki i farba do pomieszczen o podwyzszonej wilgotnosci (co wplywa na to ze sciany nie beda 'ciagnac wilgoci' czego sie tu sporo osob obawia
- poddasze mam nie ocieplone, i tynki na gornej kondygnacji schna duzo szybciej niz na dolnej 
- w momencie kiedy tynki sa kladzone rzeczywiscie temperatura scian nie powinna byc ujemna (sprawe u mnie zalatwila nagrzewnica 3.5 KW) /rachunek za prad jescze nie przyszedl  :smile:  plus koza ktora glownie daje cieplo w swojej okolicy i ogolnie lamie temperature
- wody dziennie schodzilo jakies 2m3 (czyli cala masa!) w sumie zuzyte zostalo jakies  10-12 m3 na te 650 m2 (ta woda jest w scianach wiec gdzies musi odparowac) ja bym nie ocieplal poddasza przed tynkam
- co do twardosci, to nie wiem co ludzie robia ze scianami ale ja po nich mlotkiem nie wale, w tym momencie mieszkam w domu gdzie sa tynki cementowo wapienne i na to jest dana gladz gipsowa(oczywiscie ze sa porysowane i mysle ze jak bede mieszkal w nowym domu rowniez sciany beda porysowane)

- kiedys zajmowalem sie malowaniem wnetrz, wiec mysle ze dosyc krytycznie oceniam sciany i nie 'przezyje' jesli bedzie cos nierowno
- sciany sa do przetarcia, mocny reflektor uzupelnienie jakis ewelntualnych ubytkow, grunt i mozna malowac 

- wazna jest na pewno dobra ekipa, ktora zrobi tynki - wiec lepiej sobie poczytac opinie o firmach 

- dom buduje w Malopolsce (Bolechowice k.Krakowa)

----------


## edif

Super wątek, bo też chcielibyśmy zainwestować w Knauf Diamant, stąd pytania:
1. czy przez te kilka lat w celu osiągnięcia lepszej gładkości i niezłej wytrzymałości ciągle Knauf Diamant wymiata i jest najbardziej opłacalny?
2. planujemy tynkować w marcu przy temp > 5'C -czy wg Was należy przygotować grzejniki i kozę na chłodne noce?
3. pustak Porotherm Wienierberger - ile dni jest krytycznych z koniecznymi temperaturami dodatnimi i ew. grzaniem?

----------


## ag2a

1. Jeśli zdecydowałeś się na gipsowy twardy to masz praktycznie na rynku tylko dwa Diamant i Zeta (Diamanta nie znam dokładnie, Zetę polecam)
2. Temperatura w środku wg producenta musi być +5st , praktycznie wystarcza w plusie
3. Praktycznie do wyschnięcia tynku temperatura powinna być dodatnia, co przy dobrym wietrzeniu na porothermie będzie ok 3 tyg w tym okresie, gorzej z betonem tam tynk może schną o wiele dłużej.

----------


## kuusamo

Temperatura +5 jest ważna ale równie istotna jest wilgotność powietrza. Robiłem tynki w pierwszej połowie października, ostatnie wilgotne plamy z tynku przy nadprożach (lity beton i cegły) zniknęły w połowie stycznia....po 3 miesiącach...jaki był przełom jesieni/zimy każdy widział..... Większość czasu wilgotność powietrza wynosiła 90-95%..do 99% i .tynki nie schły wcale pomimo przeciągu w domu. W nielicznych dniach kiedy wilgotność spadała do około 60-65% tynki schły szybko i ładnie, plamy wilgoci przetarte papierem ściernym schły bardzo szybko. Jeśli trafisz na wilgotny, deszczowy, mglisty marzec to koza ci nic nie da....

----------


## edif

Dzięki wszystkim! 


> 1. ..masz praktycznie na rynku tylko dwa *Diamant i Zeta* (Diamanta nie znam dokładnie, Zetę polecam)...


  Czy ktoś z Was zna te 2 tynki i może je bardziej praktycznie i cenowo porównać?

*kuusamo * - dziwne, że aż tak długo. I ogrzewałeś do stycznia??
No ale chyba ryzyko przy tynkowaniu w marcu będzie mniejsze niż w listopadzie/grudniu, bo raczej będzie się ocieplać  :smile: 
O kozie myślałem, żeby uchronić mokre tynki przed przymrozkami, a nie wilgocią...

----------


## kuusamo

Temperatura oscylowała 2-6 st. Kozą docieplałem wnętrze ale z perspektywy czasu widzę, że to było bez sensu. Przy ocieplonym budynku palenie w kozie ma sens w ciężkie mrozy. Najważniejszy parametr to niska wilgotność powietrza zewnętrznego i utrzymywanie przeciągu, żeby wilgoć ze ścian wywiewało.... Nawet jeśli na zewnątrz jest ujemna temperatura to ściany nie zdążą wychłodzić się na tyle, żeby tynk zaczął zamarzać.  

Na stronie meteo.pl można śledzić prognozy wilgotności powietrza. Poniżej przykład

----------


## edif

Dzięki *kuusamo*! Po przeczytaniu tego wątku dochodzę do wniosku, że tę wilgoć pokonuje się porządnym przewietrzaniem, wręcz przeciągami -tak przynajmniej pisał *Radosław Krasowski*.
Ponadto mam do Was dod. pytania, b. proszę o krótkie podpowiedzi::
1. czy Knauf Diamant już wrócił do normy, bo o nim myslimy  :smile:   Czy jednak Zeta? Różnice cenowe są?
2. widzę, że tynkarze niechętnie szlifują, więc jak to robicie? Sami, czy macie kogoś?
3. jak zabezpieczyć rury Odkurzacza i kable na chudziaku? Przeżyje toto bez dod. zabezpieczeń?
4. ściany równe, kable w bruzdach -czy z tego powodu można negocjować lepszą cenę?

----------


## montysp*

Witam Wszystkich
Jestem wykonawcą Tynków Maszynowych.Dlatego niektóre odpowiedzi niby znawców sa smieszne.
Jest kilka producentów tynków o wzmocnionej odpornosci na uszkodzenia mechaniczne.
Aktualnie najbardziej znanym wsród inwestorów jest Knauf Diamant.
Diamant jest aktualnie najlepszym tynkiem tzw.twardym na polskim rynku.ale tynkuje sie takze innymi ciut gorsza jakość wykonczenia bo twardosc taka sama.Tynki gipsowe schną ok 14 dni w normalnych temp letnich.Wietrzenie cały czas zeby pozbyc sie wody.min temp gdzie mozna tynkowac +5stopni ale lepiej sie wstrzymac bo tynkuje sie na lata a to nie farba ze za rok mozna pomalowac.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ag2a

Które odpowiedzi są śmieszne?

----------


## montysp*

> 1. Jeśli zdecydowałeś się na gipsowy twardy to masz praktycznie na rynku tylko dwa Diamant i Zeta (Diamanta nie znam dokładnie, Zetę polecam)
> 2. Temperatura w środku wg producenta musi być +5st , praktycznie wystarcza w plusie.



1 - Praktycznie nie sa tylko dwa 
2-Praktycznie nie wystarcza na plusie

----------


## ag2a

W dużej dostępności na terenie całego kraju i stosowane przez wykonawców praktycznie tylko dwa. To ile musi być stopni? WG producenta +5 ale tak na prawdę wystarczy temperatura dodatnia.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

@montysp*: ag2a ma rację. Materiały które liczą się na rynku to Diamant i Zeta. Dostępne są również inne baumit ratio power czy kreisel 651T ale dla mnie jakościowo jest słabiej ale być może to kwestia wprawy w innym materiale. Minimalna temperatura podawana przez producentów to +5 ale po winieneś wiedzieć z własnego doświadczenia że tak naprawdę wystarczy cokolwiek na plusie.

----------


## montysp*

Cokolwiek na plusie .
Wiec zycze powidzenia w takim pseudo tynkowaniu.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Cokolwiek na plusie .
> Wiec zycze powidzenia w takim pseudo tynkowaniu.


Widać, że jesteś początkującym tynkarzem...

Z czasem nabierzesz doświadczenia i z pseudo tynkarza staniesz się być może dobrym wykonawcą który swoją wiedzę będzie opierał na doświadczeniu a nie tym co napisano w karcie informacyjnej producenta, a do tego czasu sugeruję nie wprowadzać ludzi, którzy chcą poszerzyć swoją wiedzę odnośnie tynkowania w błąd śmiesznymi krótkimi "burkliwymi" wypowiedziami które niczego nie wnoszą to tematu.

----------


## ag2a

Ładnie podsumowane  :smile:

----------


## montysp*

> Widać, że jesteś początkującym tynkarzem...
> 
> Z czasem nabierzesz doświadczenia i z pseudo tynkarza staniesz się być może dobrym wykonawcą który swoją wiedzę będzie opierał na doświadczeniu a nie tym co napisano w karcie informacyjnej producenta, a do tego czasu sugeruję nie wprowadzać ludzi, którzy chcą poszerzyć swoją wiedzę odnośnie tynkowania w błąd śmiesznymi krótkimi "burkliwymi" wypowiedziami które niczego nie wnoszą to tematu.


Wydaje mi sie ze wiecej jest tutaj fachowców co siedza i mają po kilkaset postów i wszystko wiedza teoretycznie a z praktyka maja tyle co widzieli na budowie u kogos.
Daj mi firme która przy + 1 stopniu wew.budynku zrobi tynki i da gwarancje.Człowieku wszystko wiedzacy o tynkach jaka masz pewnosc ze gdy tynkujesz w dzien ze w nocy nie spadnie temp ponizej 0 a jesli to mało to nie masz pojecia o technologii wykonania a takie tynkowanie na sztuke to jak pisałem pseudo tynkowanie.mozna i -5-10 jak ktos chce .

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Naprawdę szkoda mi czasu na rozmowę tutaj z Tobą...

Nie wiem wszystkiego o tynkach bo człowiek uczy się całe życie ale mam 20 letnie doświadczenie i wiem w jakiej temp. można je wykonywać. O mrozie w nocy również dowiesz się wiele z moich postów ale Ty jesteś oczywiście zbyt wielkim i zbyt WAŻNYM ignorantem żeby poświęcić odrobinę czasu na przeczytanie postów innych użytkowników.

Nie będę Cię obrażał ani z Tobą dyskutował bo widać że nie ma sensu ale będę pilnował co piszesz żebyś nie wprowadzał ludzi w błąd swoją wątpliwą wiedzą niepopartą doświadczeniem tylko zaczerpniętą z kart technicznych...

----------


## Qba30

Hej,
wiosna nastała i roboty w końcu ruszyły. Aktualnie na ścianach układany jest tynk Diamant a wykonawca CO i CWU już przebiera z nogi na nogę bo chciałby rozpocząć prace. Kazał jednak on dopytać tynkarzy po jakim czasie od położenie tynków może robić w ścianach bruzdy i podkucia. Na jednej budowie brygada powiedziała, że po minimum 4 tygodniach a moi mówią że po kilku dniach jak troszkę podeschną.
Jaka jest Wasza opinia i doświadczenie w tej kwestii??

Kolejne pytanie o szlifowanie tego tynku.
Na przykładzie kilku ścian zauważyłem że zdecydowana ich większość jest idealnie gładka a kawałek dalej płynnie nabiera chropowatości. wykonawca tłumaczy się innym uziarnieniem w materiale w różnych opakowaniach. Brygada widać, że się stara i nie próbuje mi wciskać kitu. Nawet przy mnie próbowali gąbkować i docierać te miejsca ale wiele to nie pomagało. Zastanawiam się czy i kiedy ewentualnie spróbować "przelecieć" ściany papierem ściernym?

----------


## krzysztofb51

A dlaczego hydraulik nie mogl przyjsc przed tynkami? U mnie hydraulik powiedzial ze taka prace rozlozy na 2 etapy, najpierw kuje bruzdy, rozklada rury w scianach nastepnie przychodza tynkarze a po tynkach hydraulik dalej robi swoje. I w tym momencie nie trzeba nic kuc po tynkach i naprawiac

----------


## Qba30

Co hydraulik to inna opinia.
Ten którego wybrałem woli podkuć i później bruzdy uzupełniać żeby tynkarze nie zafajdali wszystkiego. Miał też w swoim wieloletnim doświadczeniu dwa przypadki zwykłej złośliwości gdzie tynkarze mu uszkodzili rury.
Dla niego więcej roboty ale skoro tak chce to jego wybór.

----------


## kerad85

> Na przykładzie kilku ścian zauważyłem że zdecydowana ich większość jest idealnie gładka a kawałek dalej płynnie nabiera chropowatości. wykonawca tłumaczy się innym uziarnieniem w materiale w różnych opakowaniach. Brygada widać, że się stara i nie próbuje mi wciskać kitu. Nawet przy mnie próbowali gąbkować i docierać te miejsca ale wiele to nie pomagało. Zastanawiam się czy i kiedy ewentualnie spróbować "przelecieć" ściany papierem ściernym?


U mnie jest podobnie, wygląda na to, że z jakością Knaufa jeszcze bywa różnie (u mnie tynki robione w listopadzie). 

Jakbym teraz robił tynki to pewnie stanęło by na Zecie. Już niedługo czeka mnie szlifowanie tych ścian na poważnie i boję się tych kilku ziarnistych miejsc :/

----------


## Slawko123

> Hej,
> wiosna nastała i roboty w końcu ruszyły. Aktualnie na ścianach układany jest tynk Diamant a wykonawca CO i CWU już przebiera z nogi na nogę bo chciałby rozpocząć prace.*1 Kazał jednak on dopytać tynkarzy po jakim czasie od położenie tynków może robić w ścianach bruzdy i podkucia.* Na jednej budowie brygada powiedziała, że po minimum 4 tygodniach a moi mówią że po kilku dniach jak troszkę podeschną.
> Jaka jest Wasza opinia i doświadczenie w tej kwestii??
> 
> Kolejne pytanie o szlifowanie tego tynku.
> *2Na przykładzie kilku ścian zauważyłem że zdecydowana ich większość jest idealnie gładka a kawałek dalej płynnie nabiera chropowatości.* wykonawca tłumaczy się innym uziarnieniem w materiale w różnych opakowaniach. Brygada widać, że się stara i nie próbuje mi wciskać kitu. Nawet przy mnie próbowali gąbkować i docierać te miejsca ale wiele to nie pomagało. *3Zastanawiam się czy i kiedy ewentualnie spróbować "przelecieć" ściany papierem ściernym?*


1. po 1-2 dniach, a jak ktoś się uprze to można po 12h, 
2. normalne jak podłoże ma rożną chłonność. Uziarnienie nie ma znaczenia. Tam gdzie podłoże ma większa chłonność będzie gładsze.
3. dopiero jak dokładnie wyschną, jak będą wilgotne papier ścierny lub inny materiał ścierny "zapcha się", nawet jak wyschną a zmoczysz wodą to będzie identycznie

----------


## ag2a

Jeśli ściany są prawidłowo zagruntowane czyste i tak dalej to kuć można "od razu". Jeśli chodzi o miejsca gdzie jest inne uziarnienie to po prostu tak bywa. Wystarczy troszkę inne ciśnienie wody, inna chłonność, przeciąg, zużyty stator czy rotor lub wiele innych czynników. Nie jest nikt w stanie zrobić kilkaset m2 tynku o identycznej fakturze.

----------


## jankes789

Czy przy tynkach utwardzanych gipsowych ważne jest aby posiadać wentylację mechaniczną/rekuperaracje czy można mieć grawitacyjną? Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej będą problemy z wilgocią? Jak temperatura będzie utrzymywać się na minusie w pomieszczeniach nieogrzewanych to dojdzie do uszkodzeń tych tynków?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Czy przy tynkach utwardzanych gipsowych ważne jest aby posiadać wentylację mechaniczną/rekuperaracje czy można mieć grawitacyjną? Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej będą problemy z wilgocią? Jak temperatura będzie utrzymywać się na minusie w pomieszczeniach nieogrzewanych to dojdzie do uszkodzeń tych tynków?


1.można mieć grawitacyjną.
2.nie ale wietrzenie pomieszczeń i tak się przyda.
3.nie

----------


## jankes789

> 1.można mieć grawitacyjną.
> 2.nie ale wietrzenie pomieszczeń i tak się przyda.
> 3.nie


I znowu dylemat... :sad:  byłem u dwóch tynkarzy na budowie dziś :na jednej gipsowe nieutwardzane-gładkie w dotyku łądnie wyglądające...a na drugiej z kielni c-w  zatarte piaskiem  kwarcowymi tez równiutko, ładnie i prawie pod malowanie gotowe(szorskość wyczuwalna tylko wykonawca mówił, że trzeba papierem ściernym przelecieć i będzie pod malowanie gotowe)
Tynki c-w zdrowsze i trwalsze niż gipsowe podobno i ten problem wilgoci na gipsach (wentylacja nie zawsze dobrze działa)...niewiem co wybrać dla swojego domu z porotermu, 15 cm styropianu na fasadę...

----------


## trais

Ja wybralem diamant knaufa. Mam tez budynek z porothermu instyro 20cm daje po tynkach

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> I znowu dylemat... byłem u dwóch tynkarzy na budowie dziś :na jednej gipsowe nieutwardzane-gładkie w dotyku łądnie wyglądające...a na drugiej z kielni c-w  zatarte piaskiem  kwarcowymi tez równiutko, ładnie i prawie pod malowanie gotowe(szorskość wyczuwalna tylko wykonawca mówił, że trzeba papierem ściernym przelecieć i będzie pod malowanie gotowe)
> Tynki c-w zdrowsze i trwalsze niż gipsowe podobno i ten problem wilgoci na gipsach (wentylacja nie zawsze dobrze działa)...niewiem co wybrać dla swojego domu z porotermu, 15 cm styropianu na fasadę...


Już to pisałem, zdrowe to mogą być warzywa lub owoce a nie tynki.
Problem wilgoci przy tynkach utwardzanych nie istnieje, wystarczy od czasu do czasu przewietrzyć pomieszczenia.
Jeżeli c-w to będziesz musiał nałożyć gładź a jeśli tego nie zrobisz to będziesz miał problem z zarabianiem ubytków.

Zanim zadasz kolejne pytanie to bardzo Cię proszę poczytaj to forum, bo temat był omawiany setki razy nawet w wątku z mojej stopki.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Witam,
Przed wstawieniem bramy do garazu musze wytynkowac czesc garazu. Czy temp w okolicy 0-2  stopni w nocy nie zaszkodzi? Tynk to bedzie knauf diamant. Brama ma byc pod koniec przyszlego tyg moze w kolejnym na poczatku

----------


## Zielony146

Witam,
Moje pytanie do wykonawców i użytklwników: jestem zdecydowany na Tynki gipsowe. Czy pomiedzy tynkami gipsowymi "zwyklymi" a tymi twardszymi jak np diamant jest duza roznica w gładkości?  Jesli tak to jak duza? Chcialbym uniknac potrzeby robienia gładzi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Witam,
> Moje pytanie do wykonawców i użytklwników: jestem zdecydowany na Tynki gipsowe. Czy pomiedzy tynkami gipsowymi "zwyklymi" a tymi twardszymi jak np diamant jest duza roznica w gładkości?  Jesli tak to jak duza? Chcialbym uniknac potrzeby robienia gładzi.
> Pozdrawiam


Różnica jest niewielka na korzyść tynków lekkich natomiast utwardzane wyszlifujesz i będzie gładki jak szyba.

----------


## trais

Czyli na utwardzone nie kładziemy gładzi tylko szlifujemy a czym? mokrym papierem ściernym????

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Czyli na utwardzone nie kładziemy gładzi tylko szlifujemy a czym? mokrym papierem ściernym????


Przeczytaj wątek z linkiem z mojej sygnatury.

----------


## trais

> Przeczytaj wątek z linkiem z mojej sygnatury.


am I right?

 "faktycznie 180 a nawet 150 a po wyszlifowaniu ściany jeśli w niektórych miejscach zostaną ryski po popierze to można wygładzić te miejsca siatką ścierną".

Na mokro czy na sucho, jestem laikiem w tym? :big tongue:  :big tongue: )

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> am I right?
> 
>  "faktycznie 180 a nawet 150 a po wyszlifowaniu ściany jeśli w niektórych miejscach zostaną ryski po popierze to można wygładzić te miejsca siatką ścierną".
> 
> Na mokro czy na sucho, jestem laikiem w tym?)


Oczywiście tynk musi być 100% suchy.

----------


## trais

Dziękuję.

----------


## Sawadi

Panie, Panowie... celebruje 10 lat Diamanda w mieszkaniu. Eksploatacja intensywna, testowany na dzieciach. Stan idealny. Perfekcja.  :smile:  

Położony ręcznie na zakładkę (góra-dół), bez dodatkowej gładzi. Rysowany, obijany, trącany i obtłukiwany ucierpiał tylko w najbardziej obijanych narożnikach w przedpokoju, po za tym ani jednej ryski. Chwaliłam w innym wątku, pochwalę też tutaj, bo tak mi się z nim trudno rozstać. Porzucam go dla tynku cementowo-wapiennego... i tak sobie myślę... co mi odbiło.  

Jakby ktoś się zastanawiał czy kłaść i niegładziować, to jest tylko jedna odpowiedź... kłaść!

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Panie, Panowie... celebruje 10 lat Diamanda w mieszkaniu. Eksploatacja intensywna, testowany na dzieciach. Stan idealny. Perfekcja.  
> 
> Położony ręcznie na zakładkę (góra-dół), bez dodatkowej gładzi. Rysowany, obijany, trącany i obtłukiwany ucierpiał tylko w najbardziej obijanych narożnikach w przedpokoju, po za tym ani jednej ryski. Chwaliłam w innym wątku, pochwalę też tutaj, bo tak mi się z nim trudno rozstać. Porzucam go dla tynku cementowo-wapiennego... i tak sobie myślę... co mi odbiło.  
> 
> Jakby ktoś się zastanawiał czy kłaść i niegładziować, to jest tylko jedna odpowiedź... kłaść!


Dziesięć lat temu nie było jeszcze diamanta  :wink:  ale ja mam go już 5 lat i potwierdzam że jest super.

----------


## Sawadi

No i zawstydziłeś mnie. Sięgnęłam do rachunków, a  tam- Gips szpachlowy CE 78 i 86. Byłam przekonana, że to Diamand. Pamięć jednak rzecz zawodna, z wiekiem jakby bardziej. W takim razie... muszę odwołać peany na rzecz Diamanda i założyć wątek pochwalny na rzecz tynku francuskiego.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

W wątku się wiele razy pojawia temat wietrzenia, otwierania okien by był przeciąg. Mam pytanie - co jeśli w domu większość parteru do fixy? Jak tu wietrzyć gdy okien nie można otworzyć. Na etapie robienia tynków nie będzie wentylacji, pojawi się pewnie pół roku później. Czy jakiś osuszacz powietrza + wentylator by wiało wystarczą?

----------


## ag2a

Wentylator to dobry pomysł. Do tego jak ktoś jest na budowie to można robić przeciągi.

----------


## Juditta

Witam, czeka nas tynkowanie domu. Jesteśmy zdecydowani na gipsowy utwardzany. Pozostaje pytanie jaki: Diamant czy Zeta? Czy Diamant się poprawił czy nadał występują lepsze i gorsze partie?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Niestety zmienia się bardzo często i trzeba być ostrożnym. Zeta jest ok i baumit ratio power też.

----------


## Juditta

dzięki za informację :smile:  jesli Zeta jest ok, to będzie Zeta :smile:

----------


## glacowy

Witam
Do końca kwietnia muszę położyć tynki. Byłem zdecydowany na Knaufa, ale znajomy ma do odsprzedania Zetę, przeterminowaną 4 miesiące (w kwietniu  będzie 5). Podobno trzymana w suchym miejscu. Sprawdzałem jeden worek i grudek nie ma. Natomiast ma dużą zaletę - 10zł za worek 30 kg....
Mam się przejmować tym terminem? czy brać?
Dzięki

----------


## ag2a

Nie polecam

----------


## Regius

@Radosław Krasowski, czy mógłbym prosić o aktualizację informacji o jakości tynków? Wykonawca proponuje Zetę. Czy Zeta nadal jakościowo utrzymuje wysoki poziom?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> @Radosław Krasowski, czy mógłbym prosić o aktualizację informacji o jakości tynków? Wykonawca proponuje Zetę. Czy Zeta nadal jakościowo utrzymuje wysoki poziom?



Zeta to zdecydowanie numer 1 w kategori tynków utwardzanych, jakość cały czas na bardzo wysokim poziomie i nie zmienia się. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o diamant to tylko powiem że wszyscy tynkarze których znam przenieśli się na inne marki: kreisel, baumit, alpol ma świetny materiał wapienno gipsowy i też dosyć twardy, ale czasy knaufa na razie minęły chociaż czasami spacerując po Gdyni widziałem pod ogromnymi budowami silosy mp 75L więc może lekki materiał jest ok..

----------


## ag2a

Potwierdzam MP75L jest jak najbardziej ok. Czas obróbki się co prawda skrócił.

----------


## Regius

Chciałem zrobić u siebie tynki Dn Zeta, ale ekipa która będzie mi robić tynki ma doświadczenie w Kreisel'u (ta od Doliny Nidy zrezygnowała 3 tygodnie przed ustalonym terminem). Nie chce ich zmuszać do eksperymentów z materiałem, którego nie znają i być może nawet nie zgodziliby się użyć. Czy Kreisel odstaje jakościowo od Doliny Nidy i Knauf'a?

----------


## ag2a

Ale utwardzony czy zwykły?

----------


## Regius

gipsowy twardy na ściany, gipsowy lekki na sufity

----------


## Robaczywy

Właśnie mi się tynkuje Diamantem, co prawda nie najlepszej jakości, ale wrzuciłem zdjęcia od dizennika budowy (link w stopce). Mi się efekt podoba i myślę, że gładź nie będzie potrzebna, ale to kwestia ekipy i poczucia estetyki inwestora.

----------


## ag2a

W twardym Ci nie pomogę bo nie znam. Lekki jest długo schnący i jeśli robią więcej metrów to mogą zrobić dobrze a jeśli będzie im się spieszyć to będą bąbelki. Przeważnie był wybierany dlatego bo był najtańszy. Jeśli twardy jest podobny do Zety czy Diamanta to pół biedy bo będzie można szlifować.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki ag2a.
Będę musiał uważać (i jakoś zakomunikować, że nie zgadzam się na "bąbelki"), bo sufitów do tynkowania lekkim mam tylko 100 m2, czyli rzeczywiście może im się spieszyć (ścian z sumie też jest niewiele bo jakieś 500-600 m2).

----------


## ag2a

wszystko zależy od konkretnej ekipy. Ja właśnie ze względu na to że wolno schnie nie robię na tym, ale to nie oznacza że nie można zrobić na każdym dobrze.

----------


## Regius

Przepraszam, że w tym wątku, ale mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące odporności tynków gipsowych na mróz.
Nie miałem w planach izolacji domu ani dogrzewania domu podczas zimy 2019/2020, ale zaczynam się martwić, czy tynki (powinny już być wtedy suche) są odporne na ujemne temperatury. 
Czy w przypadku spadku temperatury powietrza wewnątrz pomieszczeń poniżej 0 tynki gipsowe ulegną uszkodzeniu (np. rysy, odpadanie itp.)?

----------


## ag2a

Ale przecież Ty tynkujesz teraz to nie ma dla Ciebie znaczenia. Tynk na zimę musi być suchy i nic się nie stanie oczywiście jeśli gdzieś nie będzie zaciekać czy cóś  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki, już się bałem, że mróz może zaszkodzić suchym tynkom i że będę musiał brać kredyt, żeby zaizolować dom. 
Jeśli będę miał wolne fundusze przed zimą to kupię styro, przykleję i zaciągnę siatką, żeby ściany od zewnątrz nie ciągły wilgoci (np. woda opadowa).

----------


## ag2a

Widzę że dobrze myślisz  :smile:  Jakoś nie widziałem Twojego dziennika ale z grubsza widzę że masz silikaty więc jeśli ?Ci się uda to byłby plus

----------


## Janekk1234

mam w części domu Diamant. Tynkarze chcieli szybciej skończyć i na mówili mnie aby dokończyć resztę pomieszczeń Diamantem. Wygląda super. Jest bardzo twardy. Wcześniej naczytalem się głupot że Diamant niby tak samo miękki jak zwykły gips. Tak więc dementuję.

----------

